# Shoulder Length in 2010 Challenge!!!



## poookie (Dec 10, 2009)

I saw challenges for all the other lengths, & thought, where's the love for all us ladies below shoulder length?  

So here it is!

Similar to the other challenge threads, there are no rules.  Just state what you'll be doing to grow your hair as long & as healthy as possible!!!

*If you'd like to join, please "thank" Post #2 in this thread *

*Starting pics are welcome, but most importantly, feel free to come on in & show off your progress pics once you hit SL!!!

We can DO it!!!  

*
*
SL Contender list:*


alshepp635

a_shoe_6307
ashessehsa 
a_shoe_6307
Beekay305 
cheerleaderbody 
Conqueror_aka 
countrycutenezz 
Diamond125 
DivaD04 
Foufie 
frizzy 
indiangirl313 
jaded_faerie 
JaszyFaye 
JessCNU 
KatKronicles 
kayex 
keysha1983 
kittenxx 
lamaravilla 
Liberianmami26 
lillylovely 
Loves Harmony
lusciousladie07 
LANGT 
makeupgirl 
manter26 
MochaBella 
morehairplease 
Ms Rae 
MummysGirl 
MyAngelEyez~C~U 
naptrl 
Neith 
ParagonTresses 
poookie
pinkdot's blog
QUEENJAMES231
shasha8685 
shunemite 
Stepiphanie 
teysmith 
Theresamonet 
tickledpinkies09
tinytaja 
txcurly10 
TooCute999 
VirGoViXxEn 
Yemaya 
yods


----------



## poookie (Dec 10, 2009)

*If you'd like to join, please "thank" this post!! *

I'll do my best to add your names to the master list in Post #1, but If i'm unable to keep it totally up to date, the official list will be everyone that "thanked" this post!


----------



## Theresamonet (Dec 10, 2009)

*What are you doing for growth?*

Daily Co-washing
Shampoo (sulfate free)/ Dc 1x weekly
Pre-pooing
Moisturize 2x daily
Low Manipulation 
*** Going to try detangling every 2 weeks
      (or as long as I can w/out matting)
Protective styling
*** braids, twists, extensions, bunning, etc.
Exercising
Covering my hair nightly w/ satin bonnet
Multi-vitamin/5000mcg Biotin
Ayurvedic tea rinses
Will be using NuGro as a growth aid in the spring/summer

*What are you not going to do?*

*No* Direct heat
*No* Experimenting  

*What length are you now?*

Neck length



(Will add starting pics later...)


----------



## teysmith (Dec 10, 2009)

please! count me in!!!!


----------



## txcurly10 (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm in! I'm getting there...

Here is what I plan to do:
-Protective styling
-DC and hot oil treatments once a week
-Start using protein treatments to strengthen my hair
-Moisturize hair daily
-Massage scalp daily
-Healthy diet & exercise
-Minimize direct heat usage


----------



## Meritamen (Dec 10, 2009)

COUNT ME IN!!! This will also be my place holder. 
My starting pic is in my siggy.

*What I plan to do:*
- Wrap or braid my hair at night and sleep in a satin bonnet or scarf.
- Shampoo and dc 1x a week and co-wash however many times I feel like during the week.
- Style hair in a protective style: braid out (love it!), twist out, bantu knots, bun (when my hair gets long enough).
- Stretch my relaxer for at least 12 weeks (no more than 3-4x a year.)
- Moisturize my hair 2x a day. Seal with coconut oil.
- Trim or dust hair when needed.
- Strengthen hair by using protein treatments when needed.
- Learn which products and techniques work best for MY hair.

*What I will not be doing:*
No gel. No direct heat. No rubberbands, cotton, or metal will come near my hair.

This should be fun. I don't ever remember having my hair touch my shoulders in my life! So this is a big goal of mine.


----------



## locabouthair (Dec 11, 2009)

I want to join but I still have to make it to NL and my hair grows super slow. *sigh*


----------



## ParagonTresses (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm in! I really don't know that I'll make it to shoulder length (since my BC in Sept '09, I have only about 3 inches of hair stretched) but I'll try by washing/DCing with streamer weekly, and small-twisting as a protective style; which I plan to wear during the week and then a twist-out on the weekends.  I may play with some of these wigs I purchased as well, but I need to watch a few more muffinsismylovers Youtube vids to perfect my technique.  Thanks for the thread, I've got a goal to reach for now!  Good luck divas!


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Dec 11, 2009)

*I'm in!!!

This is my place holder too.

What I will be doing:*

-Low manipulation

-Roller Sets

-Little to no direct heat styling (maybe once every 6 weeks to do length checks)

-Vitamins (Nioxin, Biotin, MSM, GNC Big 100, Vitamin E, Fish Oil)

-Scalp massages with MN

-Maybe some protective styling (braids, contemplating a sew-in even though I have tried three times and hated them each time)

-Cowashing

-DCing at least once a week.

-Sleep on satin/silk pillow cases and wrap my head with a silk scarf and bonnet. 

-When hair is straight no combing and roll hair with satin rollers to keep my style (I am so glad that my hair has finally grown enough now for me to do this, YAY!)

-No cutting or trimming!  I have absolutely babied my ends so they are very healthy. Maybe a dusting or small trim (depending on how uneven I am) once my hair gets to my chin to even it all out.


*Following these steps have gotten my from TWA (.5 -1 inch) in August to ear length (4 - 5 inches) now.  I hope that it will continue to work for me and get me to shoulder length by the end of the summer at least.*


----------



## destine2grow (Dec 11, 2009)

I really would like to join. This will be a really good challenge for me. I am growing out a short cut. I am mid el on the sides and abt 1.5" in the back. I am also transitioning so. Here goes. I will be washing my hair once a week and dc once every week. When I am not in braids I will wash and dc once a week and cowas 2x a week. I will me rocking braids all of 2010.


----------



## Bliss806 (Dec 11, 2009)

I would love to join!


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Dec 11, 2009)

Placeholder! Will come back and post my plan to shoulder length


----------



## yods (Dec 11, 2009)

Holding my place.  Will come back with details.


----------



## Bliss806 (Dec 11, 2009)

* What I will be doing:*

*Roller Sets 

Low manipulation

Co washing 1x a week and shampoo once every 3 weeks. 

Deep Conditioning 1x a week 

Protective styling (half wigs) 

Little to no direct heat (maybe on the new growth if needed)

Pre-pooing

Moisturize 2x daily seal with coconut oil

Cover hair with satin bonnet and use satin pillow cases

Take prenatal vitamins 

Add more water to my diet

Use protein treatments when needed

Stretching for at least 12 weeks

*


----------



## MummysGirl (Dec 11, 2009)

I want to be shoulder length (all natural) by December 2010. Right now I am longer than shoulder length (if you include my relaxed ends) but I intend to be all natural by the end of 2010.

I'll be doing what I do right now:
Cowash 3-4 times a week
DC 1-2 times a week
Moisturise and seal 2ce a day
Shampoo wash 1ce every 3-4 weeks
My usual styles are in my siggy, middle siggy style - pixie braids (no extensions) - will be my main style next year (to reduce manipulation), I'll have them in 3 weeks at a time. And wear my hair loose for a week, before putting them back in.

I'll work on a starting pic before the end of the year, I'll only measure my natural hair.

HHG!


----------



## QUEENJAMES231 (Dec 11, 2009)

im def in. my starting pic is my siggy i took some more, but im having some trouble uploading them.

I plan on protective styling until the summer. this winter weather is killing my hair


----------



## BonBon (Dec 11, 2009)

Nice hair QueenJames^^


----------



## keysha1983 (Dec 11, 2009)

Bliss806 said:


> * What I will be doing:*
> 
> *Roller Sets *
> 
> ...


 
Add me to the list as well! I will do pretty much the same thing!


----------



## Dieasha (Dec 11, 2009)

Hey... Thanks... I've been waiting on this challenge. Currently neck length ,I'll be wearing sew in for the most part if the year. Since there is a new year coming, I'll start taking my vitamins more consistantly. My reggie will b: lush all natural coconut shampoo everyother week, infusium 23 leave in, wen cleansing system as a co wash bi weekly. Aphorgee 2 min every 2 months, hot coconut oil treatment 2 times a month. I would really live to use more growth aids with my sew ins.... If Any of u lovely ladies would plz share how I can make that possilbe..... PLZ help!!!!!


----------



## jaded_faerie (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm in!  Currently I'm shoulder length but that includes my relaxed ends which will be clipped off sometime in 2010. I'd like to be FULL shoulder length by the end of 2010.

I plan on using the Crown & Glory method all of next year.  When I am not in braids I will wear my hair straight for 2 weeks and then perm rod set for another 2 weeks.

I will continue to poo/deep condition w/steamer every 2 weeks with my Oyin products

I will do hot oil treatments 2x a month(phyto & amla)

I will take five vitamins(multi, biotin, phyto, chlorella, & fish oil)

High protein diet

I will post a starting pic @  the end of the month


----------



## poookie (Dec 11, 2009)

WELCOME to all the challengers!!!

i will get all of your names in the original post ASAP!

As for me, i'm:
- not using any form of direct heat!  this will be tough, since i'm transitioning 
- deep conditioning at every wash; twice a week!

SO EXCITED!

Motivation:
Just think:  this time next year, if you do your best to avoid setbacks & be as gentle to your hair as possible... it'll be at least SIX INCHES longer than it is today!  who else is excited? i am!!!

(i just had coffee, excuse my hyperness )


----------



## lusciousladie07 (Dec 11, 2009)

I am definately in. Goal is be full SL with all layers gone!!!!

*What will I do to achieve my goal?*
*Keep hair stretched out to avoid single strand knots. Which means twists/twist-outs/braid-outs and straightening once/twice per month

*DC once per week

*Pre-poo once per week

*Clarify with bentonite clay once per month

*No co-washing (must avoid the knots)

*Strong protein treatment once per month. (or when needed)

*Moisturize hair every night and seal

*Take more vitamins, Drink more water, and eat healthier!


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 11, 2009)

Just popping in to say Good Luck to all the ladies in the SL challenge. HHJ


----------



## Neith (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm in!

My longest layers are past shoulder in the back and like half an inch from shoulder in the front.

Looking forward to a nice FULL SL in 2010 though 


My regimen:

Shampoo - 1x a week
Coconut Oil pre poo - 1x a week
DC-2x a week
Detangle - 2x a week
Tea Rinse - 2x per week
Light Protein - 1x a month
Moisturize as needed.  Seal/oil hair as needed.
No heat.
Dust ends 4x per year.

Twistouts are my staple style.


----------



## shunemite (Dec 11, 2009)

Count me in! My sig is my starting pic. I'm neck length.

*I will:*
Braid
DC often
Dust the ends
*I will not:*
Continue to chop off 2 inches at a time to blunt it off!

That's it for me, no more promises.

My goal, since my hair grows 1/2 " some months and 1/4" other months, and I'm 5'9.5" is to be shoulder length by December 2010.


----------



## shunemite (Dec 11, 2009)

poookie said:


> (i just had coffee, excuse my hyperness )


Pookie, I LOVE coffee. If I found out that if I gave up coffee I could get a whole inch of hair growth a month, I guess I just wouldn't get that inch of growth a month.


----------



## Bulletproof (Dec 11, 2009)

I am in. I am transitioning so I want my natural hair to hit shoulder length in 2010. I last relaxed June 09. I may BC a single layer in the back to track the growth.

Just state what you'll be doing to grow your hair as long & as healthy as possible!!!

Honestly nothing. I wish I could come up something but my plan is really do nothing until I feel like doing something.


----------



## Stepiphanie (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm in. I'm currently grazing shoulder lenght but I'm transitioning. I will be trimming periodically until all the relaxed hair is gone and hopefully that will lead me to full SL by next year. I will do the following:
Pstyling with weaves and wigs until june
Ayurvedic pastes and rinses when hair is out
Steaming 1x/wk
Cowashes in the warm months
Hot oiling w/ shikakai cocasta, amla gold or evoo 2x/month
Start chlorella in jan
Of course moisturizing and sealing regularly


----------



## chelleypie810 (Dec 11, 2009)

this is where I'm starting






-Prepooing
-I plan on washing and treating/DCing weekly
-flat ironing weekly aanndd hopefully learn to roller set as this is what I'm most used to but I used to go to the salon weekly to get my roller set done.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Dec 12, 2009)

I would love to join...
*DC once per week

*Strong protein treatment once per month.

*Moisturize hair every night and seal

*Stay in protective style and let my hair breathe in between different hair styles

*Wash once a week


----------



## KatKronicles (Dec 12, 2009)

Im in. I dont know what Ill be using for a regiment yet.
I will try to figure that out in the next coupla days and check back in.

My reggie is as follows

Washing weekly ( avalon/Hugo SFS free)
Co wash on weds ( Suave cone free)
Deep Con 2x's monthly with ( kerasilk) heat/noheat
Sealing ends as needed
Protein treating ends every 3 weeks (aphogee) until ends no longer knot up. 
Protein treating entire hairshaft every 6 weeks ( aphogee)
Light dusting once every quarter as needed.
Plan on keeping hair in 2 strand twists under my wig 
no more stocking caps for my wigs satin wig caps only.
Allowing hair to breathe freely for 3-4 hours after i get off.
Sleeping with satin cap and scarf( because my hair sleeps wild)

Oh my Reggie started today, Sunday December 20th 2009.


----------



## manter26 (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm in! I want shoulder length twists in 2010. I'm neck length now. I need to up my moisture (find a product that works), up my DC's and create a consistent regimen. 

I also in the braid challenge, so that and 2 strand twists will be my protective style. I also need to work on covering my hair at night.


----------



## JaszyFaye (Dec 12, 2009)

Count me in! 

*My Plan*
- protective styling, I plan on getting a sew-in for the new year
- keeping my hair moisturized 
- taking my vitamins (biotin, msm, super b-complex)
- drinking plenty of water

*What I will avoid*
- cutting my hair between styles ( I'm extremely scissor happy )
- excessive heat


----------



## DivaD04 (Dec 13, 2009)

*What are you doing for growth?*
OCT w/ creme rinse overnight 3x's/wk
OCT Poo 3x's/wk
Cow'n 2x's/wk
Moisturize daily or more often then ever
Protein 1x's/month 
Low Manipulation 
Ps'n w/ wigs and silk wraps
I'd like to use Ayurvedic herbs by this summer
I just bought henna n indigo-not sure how often i'd like to use it
heat 1x's/ week. I just bought a hana elite for myself

*What are you not going to do?*
No WnG's
No cutting!!!!! 

*What length are you now?*
twa-1.5"


----------



## KatKronicles (Dec 13, 2009)

What Im doing for growth.

1. Using my Palm/grapeseed/almond/shea oil mix
2. babying my ends. This is where my problem lays, I lose it all to my ends which tend to knot up.
3. Stop smoking ( heavy heavy heavy sigh on this one)
4. Excersize  to loosen up the toxins, so i realize it may adversely react with hair skin until its been leached out of my system.
5. Increasing water intake from 0 to at least 3 90z bottles a day. Increasing as my system gets used to it.
6. Switching to decaf coffee ( another long long long long long sigh)
( If i get anymore dehydrated Ill turn to dust)

What im not going to do ?

1 buy any products, I have quite the arsenal its just a matter of employing them.
2. Ignore my bodies cry for help i.e. dehydration. Ignoring my hairs want for attention i.e. not feeling like detangling. my hair needs to be de tangled on a regular basis.
3. Give up. Ill need some support. Its really hard when its just you by yourself cheerleading you on. 

So can I get a buddy ? 

What length am I now ? 

Well it depends on what portion of my head your in.
ear to ear - Neck length
Nape - neck length
lower crown- ear length


----------



## toyagurl (Dec 13, 2009)

I'd like to join.  I just cut my hair to be even on both sides and put in some layers so I about 2 inches from chin length.  I'll post pics after my next relaxer in January.


----------



## Tanji (Dec 13, 2009)

I am excited about starting this.  I am currently neck length, 35 weeks post relaxer.  I hope to be shoulder length or more by this time next year.

Things I will do:

less manipulation
moisturize more
back in braids this summer
less blow drying
still considering getting a wig and 
 have cornrows underneath every 
  once in awhile

other things:

have a better diet
take my vitamins on a regular basis
continue exercising 
more protein shakes
massage my scalp
Thank God for this beautiful head
of hair


----------



## thatscuteright (Dec 13, 2009)

I am in.
My hair is 100% natural 4b texture.
I had a blunt  cut to neck length in October.
I am currently wearing a weave and I plan to wear a weave for a full year. For 2-3 years as my ultimate goal is to be midback and I then I plan to texlax and wear a bun all the time 

*What I am doing*
Wear  a full sew in weave
Wash every 2 weeks with whatever watered down conditioner.
Wear the weave for 3 months, take down, wash/condition and re-weave.
NO trims

Apply MTG once a week.
Apply Mega-Tek 2 a week.

*Supplements*:
MSM
Multi-Vitamin
Chlorella
Spirulina
Biotin


----------



## yods (Dec 13, 2009)

Attached are my starting pics.  I am really looking forward to growing long healthy hair in 2010.  Right now I co-wash and then DT once a week, henna about once a month.  I am experimenting with ps styling but options are limited due to length.


----------



## makeupgirl (Dec 13, 2009)

Count me in.

I'm having a little trouble uploading pics. I need a new computer. Here is my reggie:

co-wash every 4 days
dc 1x week
clarify monthly
baggie at least 4x a week
mosturize and seal daily
sleep with satin cap
no heat
taking multi-vitamin w/ 5000 mcg biotin (may start taking hair, nails, skin vitamins from GNC)
at least a gallon of water daily
exercise 3-4x a week


----------



## shasha8685 (Dec 13, 2009)

...Forgot to post what I will be doing!:

--More protective styling, especially in the summer
--Continuing with my weekly regimen (wash, DC, etc)

What I won't do:
--Use an insane amount of heat. I've finally gotten to the length where I can cut down on my heat usage.

Length I am now:
The back of my is NL while the rest is between chin length and NL. I need to put an updated pic in my siggy.


That's pretty much it. Let's see how this works out!


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Dec 13, 2009)

OK! My regimen will consist of the following:

1. no shampoo at all, except for once every 6 months for clarifying.
2. cleaning with Hair One tea tree scent once a week.
3. conditioning with whatever conditioner I have (have tons )
4. style once a week, usually Sunday, and just refresh each morning,
5. moisturize every night and seal with either avocado oil or vatika frosting.
6. grease scalp with mixture of JBCO and BeeMine sulfur growth aid every night.
7. continue with my supplements, vitamins, and minerals.

Here is my starting point, well not really this is from my BC on June 11, 2009.







I will post an update on my BC anniversary.


----------



## makeupgirl (Dec 13, 2009)

View attachment 50478View attachment 50476

Here is my pics. Both are my current length in the middle. I'm sorry about the size.


----------



## pinkdot's blog (Dec 14, 2009)

*My Current Length/Current Style*
*my hair is a very low cut think tennis ball...
*my hair is worn under a wig


*Regimen*
*wash and condition once a week
*spray with Staysoft-Fro daily (contains protein since my hair is to short to deep condition for now) 
*MTG nightly
*starting April 2010 I will be braiding my hair every 2-3 months
*hardcore Aphogee treatment after taking braids out 
*continue to wash and condition once a week while in braids

**I will post the before and after pics  Dec. 2010* *​


----------



## BonBon (Dec 19, 2009)

I haven't cut my hair and have broken patches but this is 11th Dec starting pic and I really wanna get there, never had shoulder before so feeling a bit doubtful but up for the challenge


*What I am doing*

Hiding hair with braids and possibly half wigs
Washing every 1-2 weeks
African Royale Braid Spray
NO HEAT!

*Supplements*

Biotin
B-complex
MSM
Vitamin C
Multivitamin


----------



## countrycutenezz (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm in on the challenge.  Currently mid-neck length in back-sides are chin length.  I co-wash 3-4x's a week.  I am 3 months post relaxer, trying to go a total of six months.  I deep condish once weekly.


----------



## DivaD04 (Dec 19, 2009)

pookie, are you not updating your list? i'd like to see my name on the contender list.
thx


----------



## Kimdionneca (Dec 19, 2009)

Could you add me too, I am almost there, barring any setbacks. I just did a trim on the 16th and want to hold on to my growth now.

I will be co washing 3 to 5 times a week
DC 1 a week
moisturizing and sealing my ends
wearing my tiny bun almost every day
taking vitamins


----------



## poookie (Dec 20, 2009)

WELCOME to all the new challengers!!!



DivaD04 said:


> pookie, *are you not updating your list?* i'd like to see my name on the contender list.
> thx



Yes, I am...  Please be patient


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Dec 22, 2009)

Oh wow! We have a ton of challengers! Well I wish all you ladies success in the coming year, both with your hair goals and other goals in your lives.


----------



## DivaD04 (Dec 22, 2009)

hey pookie when does this challenge officially start? i'm just wondering.


----------



## MummysGirl (Dec 23, 2009)

Starting picture:







MummysGirl said:


> I want to be shoulder length (all natural) by December 2010. Right now I am longer than shoulder length (if you include my relaxed ends) but I intend to be all natural by the end of 2010.
> 
> I'll be doing what I do right now:
> Cowash 3-4 times a week
> ...


----------



## amerAKAn_dream (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm grazing SL right now, but I have some shorter ends that need to grow. Plus I want to actually retain my length for once. Count me in!


----------



## mzbrown (Dec 24, 2009)

I’m in! I’m excited and determined to make my hair healthy and retain length in 2010 and beyond.
*What I plan to do:*
- Stick to and perfect my regimen.
- Wrap my hair at night and sleep in a satin bonnet or scarf.
- Shampoo and dc 1x a week and co-wash when I have the urge.
-Low manipulation
- Style hair in a protective style: try braid outs, roller sets, bun with phony bun, maybe some phony ponies, and a half wig or two
- Stretch my relaxer 
- Moisturize my hair 2x a day. Seal with oil (currently using olive oil).
- Dust hair when needed.
- Aphogee 2 min when needed.
- Learn which products and techniques work best for me.
-Add more water to diet.
-Try to be consistent taking vitamins.

*What I will not be doing:*
No gel. No direct heat (other than hooded dryer, steam rollers)

*What Length Are You Now:*
Passing EL on sides, Just reaching NL in back, lots of layers.


----------



## Twix (Dec 26, 2009)

*What I plan to do:*
- Protective styles. Planning on doing tree braids or even just regular individuals, and/or wigs. But lots of braiding.
- DC at least once a week.
- Keep my hair under my protective style moisturized really well.
- Protecting my ends especially.  Poor things...


*What I will not be doing:*
- NOT relax until at least 8 weeks post (planning on 12, but we'll see...)
- Very little to NO direct heat.  Maybe once or twice a month, if that!
- Only dusting when needed.

I need that SL hair like yesterday.  Back to healthy hair practices.


----------



## abby83 (Dec 26, 2009)

Hello lovely ladies!  I would like to join as well! I'm not terribly far with the bottom layers of hair (definetly not the top layers) barring setbacks.   I sometimes get lazy about taking care of my hair, but I'm going to work on that. Thicker hair, shoulder length plus filled in edges is my goal for 2010. BTW I'm currently relaxed.

My plan is:

Protective styles: wigs and braids
Co-washing 3 times a week
Mild protein treatments at least once a week
Deep conditioning weekly
Strong protein treatment once or twice a month
Moisturize and seal each night 

I have several weddings that Im in, with the first one being in May, Id love to be close to SL by then. I've included a pic that I took today after getting a protein treatment plus a blowdry and style. 

PS: Another reason I'm wanting to take care of my hair is the mentality of my some of my family members, including one who I went to a salon with, I got a treatment she got a touch up and her hair looked great, granted it was short and then that night she put a cheap BSS wig on  to go out because she is so ashamed of her own hair. The wig looked horrible!


----------



## teacherjess (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm in!!! 

*What I will be doing:*braidouts or protective, low manipulation styles
NO heat styling more than once or twice every 3- 4 mos. 
Weekly deep conditioning w/ heat after weekly poo or co-wash ( I alternate)
Sleeping on satin pillowcase or wrap hair in satin scarf/ bonnet
Moisturizing 1- 2x daily & sealing with JBCO or cold pressed castor oil
Stretching relaxers to every 16 weeks
Vitamins (MSM, Biotin, Hair, Skin, Nail formula vitamins)
Up the water intake

_What I will NOT be doing: _
 heat styling
neglecting my hair-- letting it feel & look dry
wearing it down everyday like i used to

Current length= halfway between NL an SL. My avi is an older pic. I will later post a starting pic


----------



## HoneyWaterfalls (Dec 29, 2009)

starting pic hope this works






 <november, 2009 just a rinse






 < january 10, 2010 my hair is really medium brown but coconut oil makes it look really dark which i really love 

next pic update coming in april

update: I wasnt consistant with my regimine 4 the month of february, but i started again this month (march). also i cut hemp seed oil, silica, and coconut oil out of my diet . i'll be starting chlorella 2morrow (march 5). 

original plan: I'll be wearing sew-in's until may, in the mean time i'll be: 
taking 2 1000mg msm capsules
taking 2 1000mg silica tablets
taking 2 5000mcg biotin capsules
1 tablespoon of virgin hemp seed oil
1 tablespoon of coconut oil.
I currently have a sew in. i'll post pics after i take it down saturday. after i take it out i'm going 2 do an aphogee protein treatment and then a caramel treatment. Last i'll flat iron, wear my own hair for 3days and go back into a sew-in.  
After may i'm going 2 try soft-liss, which is a bkt 
oh and *NO MORE PERMS!!!*


----------



## Shoediva (Jan 1, 2010)

Count me in too.

*What are you doing for growth?*
focus on keeping hair moisturized all the time. K.I.S.S.


*What are you not going to do?*
no cutting, no cutting!


*What length are you now?*

(avatar pic is currently lentgth taken 12/31/09) 
Past EL, grazing the top of neck.....currently growing out a bob cut.


----------



## teysmith (Jan 3, 2010)

abby83 said:


> Hello lovely ladies!  I would like to join as well! I'm not terribly far with the bottom layers of hair (definetly not the top layers) barring setbacks. I sometimes get lazy about taking care of my hair, but I'm going to work on that. Thicker hair, shoulder length plus filled in edges is my goal for 2010. BTW I'm currently relaxed.
> 
> My plan is:
> 
> ...


 
your hair looks like mines with the layers and all. Were about the same length too.. WE CAN DO IT!! I CANT WAIT!!


----------



## SailorWifey (Jan 3, 2010)

I would like to join. I just did my bc so I have very short hair, but my hair grows fast when I'm not taking care of it so I think I can make it if I keep up w/ the challenge.








*My plan is*:
nightly moisturizing and locking in w/ oil
deep conditioning weekly
taking vitamins daily

*I will not*:
use chemicals
use direct heat


----------



## alshepp635 (Jan 3, 2010)

Here is what I plan to do:

- Protective styling - Keep it wrapped under my wig when I go to work. 
- DC treatments once a week with a combo of moisturizing and protein conditioner.
- Moisturize hair daily with HE LTR leave-in split end, Surge Ultramax, or S-curl. Then seal with castor oli. 
- Massage scalp daily with Softee growth oil.
- Minimize direct heat usage - Only use hard bonnet dryer.
- Daily bIOTIN.

Starting pic as of 12.29.2009


----------



## ReeN. (Jan 6, 2010)

Please count me in!!!
I'll be DC'ing once a week. 
In one session, I'll DC with Mane n Tail and follow-up with Mizani Moisturfuse mixed with a small amount of Roux Porosity Control. I use a hair steamer. I'll also be relaxing every 9-10 weeks with Mizani Rhelaxer. DC with a heavy protein conditioner a week before relaxing.

Absolutely no straighteners used on my hair except post-relaxing to check growth. I normally rollerset and leave it to air-dry.

I'm going to moisturise daily with Carol's Daughter Healthy Hair Butter and seal with organic Jojoba Oil. 

I always  wear 3 tracks/rows of extensions in my hair (addicted hehehe)
Erm.... that's it really...

Thanks and I wish all of you luck!


----------



## Dominican09 (Jan 6, 2010)

*coughs* Hello ladies, I didn't see this...please count me in...I am natural, currently EL on the sides and NL on the back...will post pics when I get home...

*Regimen:*
-Weekly routine for winter is braidouts (Hawaiian Silky 14 in 1 and KCCC) and flat iron hair every other week with Maxiglide MP using Fantasia IC products...BlackMasterPiece method.

-When the weather is warm CO twice per week and bun? lol!! If I am able to...if not wash and go!! 

-DC weekly (will shoot for 2x per week) and will eventurally buy a steamer to DC with.

-ACV monthly 

-Afroveda hair growth exilir (I think that's the name ) every other night

-scalp massages

-Protein treatment as necessary with Aphogee 

I think that's about it...the longer my hair gets the lazier I'm getting


----------



## zimi247 (Jan 6, 2010)

I am chin length now because I cut my hair due to a recent bleaching disaster that caused my hair to shed on a masiive scale,3 weeks on its still shedding but not as much as when I relaxed it. i relaxed my hair 2 weeks after bleaching which now i know is a boig NO NO so will try this challenge as I think I can do it. fingers x

- i will d/c my hair weekly
- moisturise twice a day as my hair gets sooooo dry
- use absolutely no heat for the year apart from my blowdryer which is on low heat and  when d/c

thats all i can think off for now, looking at the other ladies routines and they look good? can anyone reccomend a good moisturiser? and how long do you think I should wait til my next relax because im scared of losing hair again?


----------



## scarcity21 (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm in.
My hair is  natural 4b .
I had a cut yesterday to neck length.
I'm getting an install today  and I plan to wear a weave for @least 6 months.  
*What I am doing*
Wear a partial sew in weave
Wash every 2 weeks with  watered down moist. conditioner and alternate with watered down aphogee 2 min followed by moist. condish.
Wear the weave for 2- 3 months, and re-install after 1- 2 weeks.
NO trims only slight dustings.

Apply BT 2-3x  a week.

*Supplements*:

Multi-Vitamin
Chlorella
Fish oils


----------



## Swagger (Jan 7, 2010)

Woohoo!!

*What are you doing for growth*
Shampoo weekly
DC weekly
Attempt to drink water lol
Moisturize Moisturize, MOISTURIZE
Stretch relaxer
Protective Styles: Braids(different styles), Weaves(Maybe), Buns, Rollerset, Pin curls(LUV these!) Wigs
TLC!
Oils, Butters, and special gel
Silk Scarf/Bonnet/Pillow

*What will I not do*
Get Lazy!!
Use excess heat
Trim lol
Keep my hands in my hair!
GGEETT LLAAZZYYY lol

*What is your length now*
First half is chin length, and second half is below neck length. My hair is SUPER DUPER THICK and relaxers dont make it ANY less thicker and dont really take ttooo much to my hair lol. 

Hair Type
4a

I'll post pics when I fix my camera


----------



## dollface0023 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'd looooove to join!

*What I'm doing:*

Protective styling (Satin bonnet every night, or whenever at home. Half wigs/Sew In's. Cornrows/Braids.)
Drink lot's of H20
Mega tek & Wild Growth Oil applied to scalp everday
Deep Condition twice a week
Moisterize everyday & seal with Wild growth
Scalp massages/ 5 minutes twice a day
NO heat whatsoever!

*Length Now*
Verrrrry close to shoulder lenght in the back.
Chin length in the front.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Jan 7, 2010)

I'd like to join. I'm shoulder length in the back but hopefully the rest will catch up.


----------



## amerAKAn_dream (Jan 11, 2010)

I thanked the second post but didn't see my name on the list, so I'm unofficially joining especially after my setback. I'm now back to NL.  

*What are you doing for growth*
Co-washing twice a week
Shampoo/DC once a week
Using my MT mix daily
Protective styling by way of half-wigs


*What will I not do*
GIVE UP!

*What is your length now*
NL


----------



## SOdie429 (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm a Newbie...but I'm so in this one! HEHE
I'm currently deployed in Afghanistan so I don't have all the tools I need and want.
But I will have to make due! 
So I plan on doing Protective styles (cornrows, wet bunning)
Wash/Conditioning 1x a wk. 
WGHO until my BT comes in( hopefully I get it before I get back to the states!) LOL
DC 1x a wk.
And ofcourse no heat and low mani.

Happy Growing Ladies!


----------



## Ozma (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi!
I know I'm tardy for the party, but I just cut my hair. I was in the APL challenge, but I was so sick of my layers that I blunt cut back to NL. 

I am confident that I'll be back to SL before December. 

Regimen:
DC 1x/week
wear twist-outs and buns in Winter, w-n-g's and buns in Summer
wash every other week in Winter, 3x/week in Summer

use butters and JBCO
drink lots of water
detangle only on wash days
airdry in twists or rollersets


----------



## MaintaintheSexy (Jan 20, 2010)

Im in. This is my place holder. I'll update with regimen and pics.

Okay, it is July, the last time I checked in was January. I have no pics 
but I do have results and progress 

I am not shoulder length yet, but I am slowly getting there. I moisturize almost daily with Infusium 23. I oil my scalp with Castor Oil and twice a day, I apply Megatek or Castor Oil to my edges. I wear sew in weaves as a protective style. My hair is growing in nicely. Thanks ladies for your help and inspiration!


----------



## queen928 (Jan 20, 2010)

deleted...


----------



## CHECKMATE! (Jan 20, 2010)

Just dropping in to wish you ladies success on your  journey to SL


----------



## poookie (Jan 29, 2010)

Hey Ladies!! I hope everyone's hanging in there!

For those that were wondering, the challenge started Jan 1, 2010, & will continue all the way 'til 2011!  rules are simple. Just post whatever tweaks you'll make to your regimen to retain as much length as possible!

And many apologies to those that have sent PMs about their names being on the list.  I haven't been logging into LHCF as often as I'd like, so I haven't been keeping the list totally up to date.

for future reference, I'll do my best to add newcomers to the master list in post #2 of this thread, but If i'm unable to keep it as up to date as y'all would like, then *all participants in this challenge have identified themselves by "thanking" that particular post*.  That way those that have other obligations may drop out as they please, & newcomers can join in whenever they want!

Happy Hair Growing & Best of Luck to all!!!


----------



## frizzy (Jan 29, 2010)

I forgot I joined this challenge.  _sawy_

*What are you doing for growth?*
homemade sulphur mix on scalp
ayurvedic oils on scalp
steam w/DC at least once per week
massage scalp when itchy or when I think about it 
start roller setting again

*What will I not do?*
CUT!!!!
use too much heat
let my ends drag on my clothes
let my hair get dry

*What is your length now?*
NL

My siggie photo is from October '09, I will update soon.

Happy hair growing all!!


----------



## toyagurl (Jan 29, 2010)

I am in.  I will up date when I relax in April.


----------



## Sundiva (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey guys, 
    I know Im late but I really want in on this challenge this year, am I too late? Can I join?


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Feb 1, 2010)

I am still in the challenge.  Sorry for taking so long to check in, but things have been crazy.

I am not sure where I am length wise yet.  I just took out my braids last week and I have been mini bunning (yes, bunning) and half-wigging.  I am so excited because back in mid-December when I got my braids installed I could not grab any hair to put into a ponytail.  I will update when I straighten in 2 weeks (I have been on a personal no heat challenge since Dec and my two months is up then).

I am also still taking my vitamins, co-washing, protecting my ends, and staying away from the scissors.


----------



## Imani (Feb 2, 2010)

This will be like my third time doing a shoulder length challenge! 

But this time its a little different bc I am also transitioning.  I am 5 mos post and I generally wear my hair flat ironed after a deep conditioner under the steamer.  I plan to...

-Take hair vitamins
-Drink lots of water
-Give my hair a break with sew-ins every so often
-moisturize daily
-see a dermatologist about my trouble spot of my scalp thats been jacked up for the past 5 years (i actually had an appointment for this dermatologist thats supposed to be so great she has this impossibly long waiting list and only works on referrals.  then i had to work so i had to cancel).


----------



## BonBon (Feb 13, 2010)

I took my extensions out last week and have grown a bit more, some hair is touching my shoulder but the rest at the top needs to catch up :/

 I have grown bangs now and that is a new development


----------



## chelleypie810 (Feb 13, 2010)

Only an inch or 2 from sl. So close, so close!


----------



## Aggie (Feb 14, 2010)

I think I am neck or collar bone length all over again right now. I have not done a length check in a loooong while.


----------



## Foufie (Feb 17, 2010)

I won't be straightening until April so I will know for sure then. But honestly i think I am there already cause it almost touches now unstraightened. But I promised myself I will wait until April soooo.....


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Feb 18, 2010)

I have yet to do a length check yet.  I promised myself NO HEAT until March for SO's graduation from the academy and my brother's b-day party.  I'm so glad it is all in one week so I won't have to use heat twice (I'm in boot camp).  I'm really proud of myself because when my hair long I was basically a straight natural so to go 3 months without heat is major for me.  As far as length I know some of the hair in the back is neck length unstretched and the sides are definitely CL.  The top I'm not sure because my roots are so wavy they can't even be stretch really good to get an accurate length check.  That being said I'll check back with an update in March when I can see where my hair is after I straighten.


----------



## Foufie (Feb 18, 2010)

okay update after washing and drying last night I pulled down a few strands just to see. Seems I am barely collar bone. Thats okay I cam cool, back to hair vits. I will be at GNC Ta-niiiight! I stopped taking a month ago due to stress and just not paying attention.


----------



## Janet' (Feb 18, 2010)

HHG Ladies!!!! You can do it!


----------



## gennatay (Feb 21, 2010)

Is it too late to join this challenge? I just subscribed to the site. This is the length I want this year.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Feb 28, 2010)

Well the back of my head hit my shoulder... Now im waiting on the sides to catch up


----------



## Foufie (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh Em Gee!  I noticed my hair was was like on my lower neck while washing. SO I pulled some down and it touches my shoulder with a little to spare. Now I am working full complete SL.


----------



## JFK (Mar 3, 2010)

^^^^Congratulations!  Good for you!  Use it as motivation to keep going girl!


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Mar 3, 2010)

Loves Harmony said:


> Well the back of my head hit my shoulder... *Now im waiting on the sides to catch up*



Me too!  I'm working with like 3 lengths now.  I wish the sides would hurry up.


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Mar 3, 2010)

Congrats Foufie!


----------



## jaded_faerie (Mar 5, 2010)

The last time I straightened my hair was January 2nd (I was necklength)...
I stretched the back part of my hair today and it hit collar bone.
I will straighten again in April...hopefully my longest layers will be shoulder length


----------



## shasha8685 (Mar 12, 2010)

Just stopping by with a progress pic.....I'm getting there (I think)


----------



## Imani (Mar 12, 2010)

shasha8685 said:


> Just stopping by with a progress pic.....I'm getting there (I think)



um, yeah you are definitely past shoulder length!


----------



## shasha8685 (Mar 12, 2010)

Imani said:


> um, yeah you are definitely past shoulder length!



Thanks! I was doing a length check last night and was really confused. I kept second guessing myself so I just figured that it is progress and left it at that.


----------



## chelleypie810 (Mar 12, 2010)

^^^Congrats missy! I hope to be there soon!


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 12, 2010)

shasha8685 said:


> Just stopping by with a progress pic.....I'm getting there (I think)


 




I'm not in the challenge, just popping in for motivation & support..... Congratulations you are def. SL.

To the rest of the ladies in the challenge good luck and HHG.


----------



## shasha8685 (Mar 12, 2010)

chelleypie810 said:


> ^^^Congrats missy! I hope to be there soon!





Thanks! You will get there and it will sneak up on you! Trust me! HHG!


----------



## shasha8685 (Mar 12, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> I'm not in the challenge, just popping in for motivation & support..... Congratulations you are def. SL.
> 
> To the rest of the ladies in the challenge good luck and HHG.




Thank you for the confirmation and the support! It is much appreciated!


----------



## Janet' (Mar 13, 2010)

Just wanted to offer support!!! Keep growing, ladies!


----------



## Foufie (Mar 14, 2010)

Just braided my hair into 15 straight-backs to go under my wig (i am also in the 2010 braid challenge).  I am using crown and glory method and MT mixed with gueye growth oil on my scalp every other day. My cornrows touch past the bottom of my neck now so I wonder what it is straightened. Either way I will totally reach my goal by summer!!!


----------



## Foufie (Mar 14, 2010)

SHASHA - you are there girl!!!!

HHG ladies


----------



## Reecie (Mar 14, 2010)

shasha8685 said:


> Just stopping by with a progress pic.....I'm getting there (I think)



*Beautiful.  Good job, girlie!*


----------



## Stepiphanie (Mar 14, 2010)

You hair looks great sasha. You could probably msake apl by december.KUTGW


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Mar 19, 2010)

Congrats shasha8685 you are doing it!  Can't wait to get where you are!!!


----------



## Foufie (Mar 19, 2010)

So I made it thru week one with my braids. I have DC'd this week and have been moisturizing and sealing. Will DC again tomorrow and see if I can thru another week with the same cornrows. I am really trying to pass SL.


----------



## jetbeauty09 (Mar 21, 2010)

I hope I've made SL. I couldnt post pics for a minute but now I have a new puter so I should be checkin' in. If I'm not full SL, I know I'll be there for sure by Dec. I have trim a bit off. 

I hate that.


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 21, 2010)

Hey Ladies 

Can I join your challenge pretty please?

Here are my details below:

*Current Length

*I am actually already shoulder length but also transitioning from a relaxer.  I have had some breakage from the difference between the two textures so have BKT'd to smooth out the line of demarcation a little.  I am going to see how this goes and if I wish to continue to BKT to retain some control over my NG.  

My plan will then be to Big chop my relaxed ends at the end of the year and I hope to have reached full thick and healthy shoulder length....  


*

Things I will be doing for growth*

- Healthy Diet
- Vits & Chlorella
-2 litres of water a day
-Exercise
-Learn to balance and manage stress
-Moisturizing and sealing nightly
-Wash and DC every week.
-Mild protein every 2-4 weeks. 
-Massage scalp, especially thin areas 3x weekly with JBCO mix
-Low manipulation i.e. weekly combing and de-tangling
-Protective Style, buns, wigs and large loose braids/ cornrows  
-Satin scarf and silk pillows
-Monthly Henna-Indigo treatments to strengthen hair
-Bi-monthly BKT treatments to minimize stress on hair ate demarcation line and thus breakage

*What I am not going to do*
 Not use "direct heat" more than 1x a month i.e. for BKT treatments and length checks
Jump on anymore bandwagons


Tis all ladies and am very excited to join you on this journey.


----------



## Zawaj (Mar 21, 2010)

I want to join. I'm shoulder length in the back but I have a lot of layers and some overprocessing breakage. I'd like to be full shoulder length by 12/10.

What I plan to do:

Washing and DC 1x per week
Pre poo over night
Hard protein every 6 weeks or as needed
Protective styles
Castor oil


----------



## jetbeauty09 (Mar 21, 2010)

Found some pics...So after I trim, hopefully I'll be back at this stage in no time.


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Mar 22, 2010)

UPDATE!!!

Flat ironed my hair for the first time in 3 months so I thought I'd do a mini update.






It's a bad pic I know, but I have yet to master the picture taking.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 22, 2010)

jetbeauty09 said:


> Found some pics...So after I trim, hopefully I'll be back at this stage in no time.


 


a_shoe_6307 said:


> UPDATE!!!
> 
> Flat ironed my hair for the first time in 3 months so I thought I'd do a mini update.
> 
> ...


 
Congrats ladies. You are progressing well.


----------



## lillylovely (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi all I joined back at the beginning but did not post what I intend to do. Also I have never posted a picture before, hopefully this challenge will encourage me to post.  I am natural and shoulder length stretched but would like to become shoulder length unstretched.

I dont think my natural hair has ever been shoulder length so this is a real challenge for me.

What I intend to do:

Baggy under wig
Co wash and DC once a week
Shampoo as needed
Careful Detangling to minimise hair loss ( I'm far too impatient)
Sesame Oil/Cayenne/Sulphur homemade growth mix
Scalp massage 4- 5 times a week
B50,  2mg Biotin, Spirullina and Chlorella
Egg Shake


----------



## Shoediva (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

Wow! you ladies are doing very well with your progress.  HHG to ALL!

Here is a my update:

[url=http://www.pikistrips.com/clicked/33909098]
	

[/URL]


----------



## yods (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey ladies, 

Just checking in with pics, the hair in the back is now touching my collarbone, the sides are about an inch from shoulder.  Am happy with the progress so far, I think I have retained most of what I have grown.  Been just doing either braidouts or twistouts as a daily style.

Well done to everyone, I don't post much but I do keep an eye on everyone's awesome progress.

Sorry for the crappy picture.


----------



## Rocky91 (Mar 31, 2010)

can i join?? i just got a neck length bob 
here are my starting pictures-i like to take progress pics on blowdried hair for some reason(i'm natural):




and here's my cute little bob:









regimen:
-i try to exercise daily, drink plenty of water, i take a multivitamin, good vegetarian diet, etc.
-wash and DC at least 1x a week. sometimes less, sometimes more. style, leave alone.
-oil and massage my scalp pretty much every night-i use either coconut oil or castor oil.


----------



## poookie (Mar 31, 2010)

WELCOME to all the new challengers!
& to everyone who posted updates, you're making GREAT progress!! keep it up!

i BC'd, so i'm a lot further away from SL than I was last month 

but, i'm still keeping my regimen up!

i started back up on a hair skin & nails vit, & am trying to drink a liter of water a day.  i'd say i'll exercise daily, but i know that'll be a lie 

anyways, hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Stepiphanie (Mar 31, 2010)

^^^ Love the BC's hair Pookie. Congrats!!


----------



## mzbrown (Mar 31, 2010)

Just checking in.I just permed after a 5month stretch,and I've definetly seen progress. I am much more confident now that I can make it to shoulder length.I just have to keep up with my regimen and stop slacking off. I will post picks soon.


----------



## chelleypie810 (Mar 31, 2010)

I feel like the likelihood of me making it to sl is slim to none. My hair is breaking something awful. I've tried everything. it's still breaking. Protein treats, moisturizing, dcing, no heat, bunning. Nothing works. I wish I could just go back to my dominican salon but there are none in tallahassee. I hate it here.


----------



## Rocky91 (Apr 1, 2010)

chelleypie810 said:


> I feel like the likelihood of me making it to sl is slim to none. My hair is breaking something awful. I've tried everything. it's still breaking. Protein treats, moisturizing, dcing, no heat, bunning. Nothing works. I wish I could just go back to my dominican salon but there are none in tallahassee. I hate it here.


awww...please don't say that. 
there is something out there that works for you. 
i just spent an hour with my transitioning friend working out a regimen so i'm in "regimen-building mode." what are you doing now? maybe i can help


----------



## chelleypie810 (Apr 1, 2010)

Before I was shampooing once a wk and dcing w/ aubrey org. honeysuckle rose. About 2x a month I would protein treat with ion effective care. Use Herbal Essence LTR leave in. Sometimes flat ironing, sometimes bunning. Each one of these I saw bits of my hair on the floor and back.

Now I'm cowashing 3x a wk and bantu knotting. I'll see how it works out. I haven't found anything extra moisturizing to bun with though. I hate buying products online but if you can recc. something I can find in the store that'd be great. I'm relaxed 4a or b. Not really sure what the diff. is but I'm somewhere in there.

Products I use
Shampoo: ION Hard water shampoo (when I do shampoo)
Cleansing conditioner: WEN Fig and sweet almond mint, Hair one olive oil and tea tree
Conditioner: Aubrey organics honeysuckle rose, I want to try AO White Camellia soon
Leave Ins: HE LTR, Infusium moisturologie, chi keratin mist, beyond the zone last call leave in
ETA: I relax about every 10-12 wks.


----------



## Rocky91 (Apr 1, 2010)

chelleypie810 said:


> Before I was shampooing once a wk and dcing w/ aubrey org. honeysuckle rose. About 2x a month I would protein treat with ion effective care. Use Herbal Essence LTR leave in. Sometimes flat ironing, sometimes bunning. Each one of these I saw bits of my hair on the floor and back.
> 
> Now I'm cowashing 3x a wk and bantu knotting. I'll see how it works out. I haven't found anything extra moisturizing to bun with though. I hate buying products online but if you can recc. something I can find in the store that'd be great. I'm relaxed 4a or b. Not really sure what the diff. is but I'm somewhere in there.
> 
> ...



in your prior regimen, it appears you may have had too much protein. some people need it way less often than others. also, i have absolutely nothing against heat, but i would rather wait two weeks, so that way you'd just wash, DC, and flat iron every two weeks. could you stretch out your wash days?

in truth, i think you may be overmanipulating too much. my hair doesn't like to be handled more than once or twice a week. your hair may not actually like cowashing. bantu knots may also be a bit much for your relaxed ends, to be honest, if you're not extremely gentle-can you do rollersets or flexi rod sets once a week? those styles will probably last you longer as well. a rollerset and then flat-ironing just the roots will do wonders for your ends. as i mentioned earlier, stretching out your wash days could actually help-i'm 4a/b as well.

as far as products, the only things i can recommend are a good DC and some castor oil. i know nothing about Aubrey Organics-but are they real DC's? i recommend Silk Elements Moisturizing Penetrating Treatment or something like that. you can get it at sally's for about $7, and you get a rather large tub.

have you tried DC'ing on dry hair with heat? it has made all the difference in my hair. i slap my DC on, put on a plastic cap, heat up a damp towel and cover my hair with it, and sit under the dryer.
i shampoo after and sometimes instant condition, but i usually don't even need the instant conditioner-the DC is just that effective.
castor oil you can get at walmart or even at any drugstore in the laxative section. it's great on the ends, and paired with Herbal Essences LTR, which you already use, it's FANTASTIC.

at your length (which is basically my length since i just got a neck length bob), it's too hard and too much manipulation to bun. i wouldn't even try it-i focus on low manipulation styles, like twistouts, rollersets, or even straight hair. or even the gorgeous twists in your siggy-i have braids right now because i'm swimming quite often.

i hate shopping online too

ok, whew, that was a novel but if you need any more help, let me know.


----------



## chelleypie810 (Apr 1, 2010)

^^Yep aubrey organics is a deep conditioner. Yep I tried DCing on dry hair. uumm yup I tried rollersets. I was pulling out more hair b/c I was so awful at it. My arms were hurting and I started crying. uuuummm I would love to learn how to do twistouts b/c it will probably give me the same effect as the bantu knots. At this pt I don't even want to use heat, I would really like to do more no heat styles for now. And I'm not protein sensitive I use to use hair mayo weekly and infusium and my hair was in good shape. Now it just sucks.

Oh yea when I was flat ironing and wrapping it up my hair just would not lay right making me manipulate and use heat more than necessary which is why I would prefer no heat styles until my hair gets a tad bit longer. And yep I tried pin curls and cross wrapping. Nothing made my hair lay how I like it.


----------



## jetbeauty09 (Apr 1, 2010)

chelleypie810 said:


> I feel like the likelihood of me making it to sl is slim to none. My hair is breaking something awful. I've tried everything. it's still breaking. Protein treats, moisturizing, dcing, no heat, bunning. Nothing works. I wish I could just go back to my dominican salon but there are none in tallahassee. I hate it here.


 
Do you have any color in your hair? My hair was doing the same thing.  I was so scared to touch it b/c every time I moved, it seemed hair would fall out. Finally I lightened my hair (just b/c I wanted to) and woohoo, my hair has done a 180. 

My hair no longer falls out on a whim and my sink is no longer full of broken hairs. I think it had something to do w/my cuticles not being closed *which you can accomplish by rinsing in cold water* or my porosity being off. I don't know how to explain it but just putting it out there. I hope it curbs for you soon!


----------



## chelleypie810 (Apr 1, 2010)

nope no color and i use roux pc wkly ^^


----------



## shasha8685 (Apr 1, 2010)

chelleypie810 said:


> Before I was shampooing once a wk and dcing w/ aubrey org. honeysuckle rose. About 2x a month I would protein treat with ion effective care. Use Herbal Essence LTR leave in. Sometimes flat ironing, sometimes bunning. Each one of these I saw bits of my hair on the floor and back.
> 
> Now I'm cowashing 3x a wk and bantu knotting. I'll see how it works out. I haven't found anything extra moisturizing to bun with though. I hate buying products online but if you can recc. something I can find in the store that'd be great. I'm relaxed 4a or b. Not really sure what the diff. is but I'm somewhere in there.
> 
> ...



From the sound of it, you may be manipulating your hair too much. My hair is similar....it doesn't take well to manipulation so I try to limit the manipulation to 1 or 2 times a week. Also, when I was at your length, I did a lot of low manipulation styles. I wore a lot of flexirod sets (and I do mean a lot) that I would style into a puff or a fro-hawk. I also wore a lot a phony ponies/buns since I could get my hair into a little nub of a ponytail. I also got my hair braided whenever I could to keep myself from playing in it. I used heat rarely because wrapping was such a chore for me. I couldn't cross wrap b/c my hair would wind up looking a mess and when I would wrap the normal way, I would freak out b/c I would see a few broken hairs b/c I was manipulating my hair so much.

You might also want to evaluate some of the products to you are using...they may not be working for your hair. I know I had to go through a lot of trial and error before I found my core group of products. It seems that you have a lot of protein products too. Your hair sounds similar to mine. My hair isn't necessarily protein sensitive, but it will let me know if I'm giving it too much (it will feel rough). So my hair likes protein, but it likes moisture more (SN: definitely try the AO White Camelia. My hair loves the stuff!)

Hmm....that's all I can think of off the top of my head. Don't fret girl. You will get past NL!


----------



## chelleypie810 (Apr 1, 2010)

shasha8685 said:


> From the sound of it, you may be manipulating your hair too much. My hair is similar....it doesn't take well to manipulation so I try to limit the manipulation to 1 or 2 times a week. Also, when I was at your length, I did a lot of low manipulation styles. I wore a lot of flexirod sets (and I do mean a lot) that I would style into a puff or a fro-hawk. I also wore a lot a phony ponies/buns since I could get my hair into a little nub of a ponytail. I also got my hair braided whenever I could to keep myself from playing in it. I used heat rarely because wrapping was such a chore for me. I couldn't cross wrap b/c my hair would wind up looking a mess and when I would wrap the normal way, I would freak out b/c I would see a few broken hairs b/c I was manipulating my hair so much.
> 
> You might also want to evaluate some of the products to you are using...they may not be working for your hair. I know I had to go through a lot of trial and error before I found my core group of products. It seems that you have a lot of protein products too. Your hair sounds similar to mine. My hair isn't necessarily protein sensitive, but it will let me know if I'm giving it too much (it will feel rough). So my hair likes protein, but it likes moisture more (SN: definitely try the AO White Camelia. My hair loves the stuff!)
> 
> Hmm....that's all I can think of off the top of my head. Don't fret girl. You will get past NL!




I'm confused I thought all my products were moisturizing except for the chi keratin mist and last call leave in which is both moisture and protein..which I don't use too often. I only use these when i'm bunning to strengthen the ends or when I see the little pieces. But basically for the past month or so I've only been using my conditioner cleansers and aubrey organics.


----------



## shasha8685 (Apr 1, 2010)

chelleypie810 said:


> I'm confused I thought all my products were moisturizing except for the chi keratin mist and last call leave in which is both moisture and protein..which I don't use too often. I only use these when i'm bunning to strengthen the ends or when I see the little pieces. But basically for the past month or so I've only been using my conditioner cleansers and aubrey organics.



There may be something about those products that are just too much for your hair.  With my leave ins, I have one that is strictly moisturizing (Jane Carter Solution Revitalizing Leave In) and one that is strictly protein (Giovanni Direct). The type of DC I use dictates the leave in (moisturizing DC=protein leave in/ protein DC=moisturizing leave in).  I dunno though. It just sounded like a lot of protein to me. Maybe you should see how the low manipulation reggie works and if you still see breakage, eliminate one of those leave ins.


----------



## **JazzyCoils** (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi...Im a newbie! I just joined 2 days ago. I hope it is not to late to join. I have a TWA and I hope to reach my goal of SL by the end of the year.


----------



## jetbeauty09 (Apr 2, 2010)

I reached SL, YEY!! I'm so happy. I'm *barely *there so I'll definitely be sticking around posting progress. I straightened again for the 2nd time in 2 weeks (1st time didn't even make through the the top NG)and was really surprised at my length.

I dusted my ends in this pic as well so it was about an inch or 2 longer than this even. Go me....thanks ladies. Lets keep it going. I want to be full SL by July though.

The pic is of a DC (mayo/honey/veg oil) and pooed mixed w/baking soda. I will be rollersetting for the 1st time as a straightened natural this weekend. Woohoo!


----------



## chelleypie810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Sooooo I figured out the problem...I needed a perm I think I was getting breakage from the demarcation line because I just relaxed this wknd and theres no hairs on my shirt, or in my comb or on the floor. I can't stretch my relaxers. I will have to relax b/t 8-10 wks from now on.


----------



## Foufie (Apr 6, 2010)

chelleypie810 said:


> Sooooo I figured out the problem...I needed a perm I think I was getting breakage from the demarcation line because I just relaxed this wknd and theres no hairs on my shirt, or in my comb or on the floor. I can't stretch my relaxers. I will have to relax b/t 8-10 wks from now on.



I am glad you figured it out because that can be so stressful to simply NOT know what is going on>


----------



## Foufie (Apr 6, 2010)

Okay SOOOOOOO! Yesterday I ahd a SERIOUS detangling fiasco. I left my hair out (tryn be cute for the boy) and never wrapped it or braided before I went to sleep. So I woke up with a matted afro puff. So instead of me combing thru it before hopping it the shower. I just slapped on a ish load of condish. Well Then since I was rushing (we stayed up late ) I got my shower comb and starting combing. Before detangling with my fingers. MISTAKE! I never really have to go the detangling steps alot of the ladies have to because I didn't have enough hair. WELL I guess I do now!!!  Needless to say I lost a lot of hair. I wanted to cry but then I remembered this is small and I also just took out my 3 week old braids so there had to be shed hair there as well.  I never comb it out after the braids cause I loved the look.  So now I am collar bone on one side and something between NL and SL on the other side. My hair was a little uneven anyway due to an asymmetrical bob I had before I started growing my hair out. On the bright side my nape is now at SL I think> I will post pics later for an opinion


----------



## Imani (Apr 6, 2010)

I need about 3 inches of hair for my trouble spot in the back to reach the bottom of my neck.  I really gotta step my vitamin game up.  

I am still trying to figure out what I want to do to my hair for the summer, if anything.  Still thinking about senegalese twists or kinky twists. I just hate all that pulling on my hair, esp the edges.


----------



## chelleypie810 (Apr 6, 2010)

^^^This is going to be the first summer in a while that I'm just wearing my own hair. It's better for me. I'll probably just wear it up a lot because of the heat.


----------



## Foufie (Apr 7, 2010)

Finally picked up my hair vits last night. Started them immediately. Got a two month supply. Rite Aid brand, I know the cheap ones but I am kind of broke. BUT it does have 3000mcg of biotin and 100mg of MSM. I will get more MSM later in the week, Rite AId didn't have any. SO low manipulation via cornrows under wigs, MT, hair vits and the juice should have me straight by the end of june since I am nearly there anyway.


----------



## Imani (Apr 7, 2010)

chelleypie810 said:


> ^^^This is going to be the first summer in a while that I'm just wearing my own hair. It's better for me. I'll probably just wear it up a lot because of the heat.


 

I think I will probably end up just wearing my own hair as well. I really don't like braids and weaves and stuff.  i may get a weave for when i go on vacation but thats it. 

it is just hard to maintain any type of style for real when hair is short and layered like mine.


----------



## Rocky91 (Apr 7, 2010)

i will likely not wear my hair this summer. i'm gonna be super busy at my scholarship program, and i don't want to be concerned with hair. i'm thinking about getting some yarn braids.


----------



## beans4reezy (Apr 7, 2010)

Just popping in to say, looking good ladies!


----------



## Imani (Apr 7, 2010)

Rocky91 said:


> i will likely not wear my hair this summer. i'm gonna be super busy at my scholarship program, and i don't want to be concerned with hair. i'm thinking about getting some yarn braids.


 
I feel you on that. When I was in college, one of my hardest semesters, I had microbraids, it definitely helped having one less thing to worry about. I'd pull an all nighter studying, nap for about 30 minutes, shower, pull the braids back in ponytail, maybe throw on some lipgloss, review my notes one last time, and be on my merry little way.


----------



## JFK (Apr 18, 2010)

Imani said:


> I think I will probably end up just wearing my own hair as well. I really don't like braids and weaves and stuff. i may get a weave for when i go on vacation but thats it.
> 
> it is just hard to maintain any type of style for real when hair is short and layered like mine.


 


Really?  I'm liking my layered short hair right now.  I did an unintentional bantu knot out the other day and it looked fab.  Maybe it's because I have fine hair so I love that the layered cut makes my hair look more full.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 18, 2010)

I am due for a trim in a week or two. I am trimming after 11 months and finally will see where my hair will fall. I will try to remember to take a picture of it for my fotki album.


----------



## Foufie (Apr 18, 2010)

I am absolutely sure my hair is shoulder length. My braider and I determined this but I will keep posting in this thread until I have straightened my hair so I can take a photo of it.


----------



## Tif392002 (Apr 20, 2010)

PLEASE add me in.


----------



## Tif392002 (Apr 20, 2010)

what I will be doing :

-wear protective styles such as cornrows or twists- very low manipulation... detangle and re-do every two weeks.
-lightly oil or grease scalp 3 times weekly
-moisturise and seal ends daily.
-dilute shampoo to clean scalp as needed 
-clarify 1nce a month
-aphogee 2 min reconstructor as needed
- deep condtion 1-2 a month
- co-wash 1-2 a week/ use leave in afterwards


no heat eva, unless to straighten for length checks
sleep in satin bonnet always.


- drink at 70 ounces of water daily
-take prental vitamin
-cardio 3-4 times a week
-try to eat leaft green more.

-leave in- aphogee pro-vitmin- and giovanni direct
diluted shampoo- organix coconut milk poo or aphogee damage hair shampoo<<


----------



## Kimdionneca (Apr 20, 2010)

I blew my hair out and flat ironed yesterday, before I got my hair re-braided and added my photo to my piki-strip and I will add it to my Fotki. I think there is a little progress, but I am disappointed. My hair is growing in a weird shape and I thought I would have had more retention. I think I will trim it the next time I flat Iron it, probably at the end of may.


----------



## chelleypie810 (Apr 21, 2010)

I hope and pray that I'm SL by Aug. It shouldn't be hard b/c I will be wearing my hair up most of the time b/c it gets hot in FL.


----------



## Rocky91 (Apr 21, 2010)

^^i remember seeing one of your updos in your album, chelley. super cute!! 

ugh...i'm tired of these braids.
but i promised myself i wouldn't mess with hair until finals are over. gotta get those A's!


----------



## shasha8685 (Apr 21, 2010)

Rocky91 said:


> ^^i remember seeing one of your updos in your album, chelley. super cute!!
> 
> ugh...i'm tired of these braids.
> but i promised myself i wouldn't mess with hair until finals are over. gotta get those A's!



 Keep the braids in!! I know it's tough-I'm kinda getting tired of these twists and it has only been 2 weeks! In the end, your hair will thank you for it!


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Apr 23, 2010)

I made SL!!!  

Now I am going to focus on full SL.  The front and sides are CL still.

I'll post pics as soon as I take some.


----------



## Kimdionneca (Apr 29, 2010)

a_shoe_6307 said:


> I made SL!!!
> 
> Now I am going to focus on full SL. The front and sides are CL still.
> 
> I'll post pics as soon as I take some.


 

Congrats on making it!!!!


----------



## Imani (Apr 29, 2010)

JFK said:


> Really? I'm liking my layered short hair right now. I did an unintentional bantu knot out the other day and it looked fab. Maybe it's because I have fine hair so I love that the layered cut makes my hair look more full.


 

I'm transitioning, 8.5 mos post, 4b, and I work out everyday during the week.  And my hair in the back is really short, like 4 inches and shorter and is all natural at this point. And then last week, this stupid stylist chopped it even shorter so yeah, its very hard to manage. 

If I tried to do a bantu knot out, I'm sure I'd look a hot mess.


----------



## Imani (Apr 29, 2010)

So my hair is super short now after this wack stylist gave me a "trim"

On the plus side, I shouldn't have any bad ends/splits left. I think I could still make shoulder by the end of the year tho. My hair grows pretty fast. Retention is always my issue.


----------



## Sianna (Apr 30, 2010)

I'd like to join this challenge as well!

I got a long way to go, but I think I can do it! I've discovered that my hair grows faster than I thought and this challenge is just what I need to help me stay focused!

Here's my routine:

1. Daily moisturizing and co-washing
2. No HEAT!!
3. DC at least once a week
4. I am about to start protein treatments every six weeks.
Gonna do the first one this weekend! 

I keep it pretty simple. Above everything, my hair loves moisture, so as long as I keep my hair moisturized, I'll be okay. However, I've decided to add the protein because I wanted to step my game up even more! The hair I'm growing now will eventually become my ends and so I want them to be as strong and healthy as possible!

Will keep you all updated on my progress! The pics on my siggy are from a few days ago.


----------



## morehairplease (May 1, 2010)

^^^^give me your hairline sweetie! Your twa is super cute!


----------



## Sianna (May 1, 2010)

morehairplease said:


> ^^^^give me your hairline sweetie! Your twa is super cute!



:Blush2: Thanks so much!

My hairline? I never thought my hairline was all that great. In fact I used to line it up since it's so uneven! Thanks a lot though!


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (May 2, 2010)

Here is the pics I promised:


----------



## detroitdiva (May 2, 2010)

Count me in! This is perfect cause I'm growing out my blond hair. I'm excited! My goal is full SL by October 1st (end of my pregnancy) 

My regimen will include but not limited to:

Co-wash every other day
Protein Treatment once a month
DC 1x a week
Leave in conditioner 2x a day either aphogee or carol daughter's
NO HEAT!!
Protective styles- kinky twists, two strands or braids
Growth oils massage everyday
Sulfur 8 around edges every night
Vitamins everyday


----------



## Rocky91 (May 2, 2010)

a_shoe, your hair is lovely!!


----------



## Aggie (May 2, 2010)

Hey ladies, I made shoulder length already. Until I cut off my relaxed ends, I didn't know where my natural hair length was. Now I know. If any of you haven't yet seen the thread I made on my BC, then here is just one pic showing where I am in my new natural hair journey. 

Here is my latest progress pic:


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (May 2, 2010)

Very NICE and Congrats on the BC!!!



Aggie said:


> Hey ladies, I made shoulder length already. Until I cut off my relaxed ends, I didn't know where my natural hair length was. Now I know. If any of you haven't yet seen the thread I made on my BC, then here is just one pic showing where I am in my new natural hair journey.
> 
> Here is my latest progress pic:


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (May 2, 2010)

THANKS!!!!!!  



Rocky91 said:


> a_shoe, your hair is lovely!!


----------



## detroitdiva (May 2, 2010)

Is there a timeline and how frequent should we report our progress??


----------



## lusciousladie07 (May 2, 2010)

Hey Ladies..Am I considered SL now? These were taken in March '10. I thought I was but looking at some of your beautiful pics.. im thinking i may have to wait and straighten again to see.. Let me know (Be honest)


----------



## Aggie (May 2, 2010)

lusciousladie07 said:


> Hey Ladies..Am I considered SL now? These were taken in March '10. I thought I was but looking at some of your beautiful pics.. im thinking i may have to wait and straighten again to see.. Let me know (Be honest)


 
You are just below neck length and touching shoulder length. I would grow another half an inch to be full shoulder length though and you can be confident that are you THERE!


----------



## Aggie (May 2, 2010)

detroitdiva said:


> Is there a timeline and how frequent should we report our progress??


 
You are really rockin' that color detroitdiva. lookin' good...


----------



## Aggie (May 2, 2010)

a_shoe_6307 said:


> Here is the pics I promised:


 WOW! Your hair is gorgeous!


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (May 3, 2010)

It looks SL to me.    Now work on being full SL.  The sides are a little shorter.



lusciousladie07 said:


> Hey Ladies..Am I considered SL now? These were taken in March '10. I thought I was but looking at some of your beautiful pics.. im thinking i may have to wait and straighten again to see.. Let me know (Be honest)


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 5, 2010)

ok ladies. sl when wet..now I have to get their w/ dry hair. I am absolutely postivititutly (yea I made that up) that I will surely be SL in August if not a bit longer. I will be wearing 1/2 wigs for the summer so I will have a very low manipulation reggie. I think this will tip me over to where I wanna be!


----------



## manter26 (May 5, 2010)

I joined this challenge hoping to get my twists to shoulder length. I damaged my ends last time I flat ironed and the setback has my twists looking crazy. I'm in braids right now and the back just touches my shoulders. In a couple months I think I can claim full shoulder length styled (braids or twists). Then on to my ultimate goal of APL straightened by Dec 2010.


----------



## Foufie (May 5, 2010)

Congratulations Aggie!!!!!! On the BC and the length!!!!


----------



## Imani (May 11, 2010)

So hopefully this is my starting point and I won't have to cut it anymore for the rest of the year. I don't know how to make the picture smaller. 

I want to keep some layers in the top and around my face. I would like for all of the back to be at least brushing shoulder length by year end. My hair grows fast, just have to manage breakage, so hopefully I can do it.


----------



## dollface0023 (May 11, 2010)

I made a little past shoulder length in the back and my hair finally hit my shoulder in the front!


----------



## Meritamen (May 14, 2010)

I don't think I'm gonna make it to SL come Dec. Got a short haircut yesterday  (had to get rid of damaged hair) and am now getting back to my reggie - I'm baggying my hair right now. 
I've never posted a starting pic so here it is.


----------



## Zawaj (May 15, 2010)

I think I posted in here before but my regimen has changed a bit anyways. I'm shoulder length in the back but my sides and front are shorter. I just had my ends trimmed yesterday (a little under an inch).

Regimen:

Pre-Poo with EVCO or garlic infused EVOO
Wash & Condition 1x per week (Ojon Tawaka or Aphoghee)
Tea rinse (black or nettle)
Bun or Rollerset
Moisturizer and oil nightly (very lightly)
Henna (reintroducing once every 6 weeks)
Relax every 3 - 4 months
Trim every 3 - 4 months or as needed.


----------



## jetbeauty09 (May 15, 2010)

*My hair grows fast, just have to manage breakage, so hopefully I can do it. *
^^^^

I have the same problem. I am now natural and for some reason the crown seems not to be retaining the length as the other parts of my hair. The back is SL now but I don't know when the crown will catch up and I hope the back doesn't mysteriously break off like it usually does when I reach SL.


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 15, 2010)

Here's an update. Flat ironed today. These dang pics are hard to take. Welp I only have a couple inches to shoulder length. And please disregard the love handles. I need to start working out


----------



## Rocky91 (May 16, 2010)

sooo...here's some progress...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




both are on blowdried hair-i'm natural.

i think i'm going to wait until the back is at the bottom of my neck, and then trim for blunt-i want full blunt SL when i get there.


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 21, 2010)

I did a little trim..so I'm not the same length but my hair is even and that is so much better than having ratty ends sl hair! Once again I will have no issues being shoulder length by Dec. That's not even a ? anymore which i am very excited about!


----------



## JJamiah (May 21, 2010)

Just popping into say Keep up all the good work  
 I've been looking at all the hair porn, all look great  HHG!


----------



## Rocky91 (May 26, 2010)

doin da bump!!
how's everybody doing??
and when are we supposed to do an update next??


----------



## Imani (May 26, 2010)

Rocky91 said:


> doin da bump!!
> how's everybody doing??
> and when are we supposed to do an update next??


 
So far, so good. I'm a little over 9 months in my transition, the shorter layers of my hair are all natural now. The back is still pretty thin in spots but it is growing and doesn't appear to be breaking.  I am going to step my game up with the vitamins starting ASAP.


----------



## Kimdionneca (May 27, 2010)

Nice progress to all those putting up recent pics.

I am finally grazing SL, I don't think I can truly claim it yet though. It seems like it has taken forever to get this far. But I am hoping for more progress the next 3 months.

Here is the progress pics in my siggy.


----------



## kandake (May 27, 2010)

I should have been in this challenge and not in the APL by DEC. 2010 challenge.  What the heck was I thinking...


----------



## Imani (May 28, 2010)

kandake said:


> I should have been in this challenge and not in the APL by DEC. 2010 challenge. What the heck was I thinking...


 
You look like you are very close to SL in your avatar.  Its not too late to join us.  You could aim for full SL by the end of the year, if u don't think APL is attainable.


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (May 30, 2010)

Hey Ladies,

I finally got a dominican blow out after 3 1/2  months. I am currently 17 weeks post. Here are my pics. I dont think im SL Yet, Looks more like CBL but with the perm in July (6 months post) I should def be SL or past it. What do you ladies think?


----------



## kandake (May 30, 2010)

Imani said:


> You look like you are very close to SL in your avatar.  Its not too late to join us.  You could aim for full SL by the end of the year, if u don't think APL is attainable.



I'm close but so far away.  At least it seems like it.  Full SL is definitely a more attainable goal.  I'm excited now!!!!


----------



## Rocky91 (May 31, 2010)

VirGoViXxEn said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I finally got a dominican blow out after 3 1/2  months. I am currently 17 weeks post. Here are my pics. I dont think im SL Yet, Looks more like CBL but with the perm in July (6 months post) I should def be SL or past it. What do you ladies think?


i think you have a little ways to go, especially on the sides.
your hair is looking good!


----------



## JaszyFaye (May 31, 2010)

So I'm pretty sure I'm SL or almost. My hair is about 90% air dried. Excuse all the hair on my back erplexed


----------



## jetbeauty09 (Jun 1, 2010)

^^^ Yep, I'd say you're at SL!! Congrats!


----------



## Rocky91 (Jun 1, 2010)

jetbeauty09 said:


> ^^^ Yep, I'd say you're at SL!! Congrats!


agreed!! congrats!

how's everyone's hair coming along?? i'm in these cute cornrows i did on myself because i want to practice the feed-in technique. i think i'll keep them in for two weeks or really until they look like a hot fuzzy mess.
when i take them down, i'm thinking i'll flatiron and go get a trim.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Jun 1, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Just popping into say Keep up all the good work
> I've been looking at all the hair porn, all look great  HHG!


 

Hair porn indeed!!  Keep up the good work ladies!!


----------



## Rocky91 (Jun 4, 2010)

just a gentle bump to keep myself motivated.

does everyone have summer hair plans??
I'm going back and forth with myself. on the one hand, i think i should  do braids/weaves since i'm gonna be working everyday and it's nice to not worry about my own hair.

on the other hand, i think i look cutest with my own hair, and i do have a great, simple routine down that doesn't take up too much time. decisions, decisions.


----------



## JaszyFaye (Jun 4, 2010)

I was just going to wear my fro this summer but didn't want to fuss with it. Since I'm going to summer school and working I went ahead and put some twist extensions in my hair last week. I plan on keeping these in for a month or so and then redo them.


----------



## Imani (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm getting so impatient.  I don't think I'ma make shoulder by year end;  some parts of my hair in the back are only like 3 inches long.   I do want to at least get to the bottom of my neck by year end tho. Sigh. 

Right after my last big haircut, my hair grew out with lightening speed for a few weeks, now it seems to have slowed down.

On the plus side, my ends are looking good, and since most of my relaxed hair is gone, I have seen a big decrease in breakage. I also just got back serious with my vitamins (Natures Plus Multi and Biotin). I'ma also start drinking a soy protein shake a few times a week.


----------



## Rocky91 (Jun 8, 2010)

Imani said:


> I'm getting so impatient.  I don't think I'ma make shoulder by year end;  some parts of my hair in the back are only like 3 inches long.   I do want to at least get to the bottom of my neck by year end tho. Sigh.
> 
> Right after my last big haircut, my hair grew out with lightening speed for a few weeks, now it seems to have slowed down.
> 
> On the plus side, my ends are looking good, and since most of my relaxed hair is gone, I have seen a big decrease in breakage. I also just got back serious with my vitamins (Natures Plus Multi and Biotin). I'ma also start drinking a soy protein shake a few times a week.


awww...don't worry. i've been getting kinda impatient as well, but i think i'm gonna just leave my hair alone for a while. focus on the positives-less breakage, and great looking ends!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 13, 2010)

What do you guys find to be the best conditioner to use to cowash?


----------



## JaszyFaye (Jun 13, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> What do you guys find to be the best conditioner to use to cowash?


 
I like HE Totally Twisted


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 13, 2010)

JaszyFaye said:


> I like HE Totally Twisted


 


I've tried the Hello Hydration before and loved it. Is Totally Twisted better?? Looks like I'll be making another stop on my way home from work tomorrow


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jun 13, 2010)

Can I still join this challenge? I would like to make it to SL atleast by the end of summer and Full SL by December. I'm trying not to trim until atleast the end of the summer so my ends will just have to look crazy for now.


----------



## JaszyFaye (Jun 13, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> I've tried the Hello Hydration before and loved it. Is Totally Twisted better?? Looks like I'll be making another stop on my way home from work tomorrow


 
I really don't know. I haven't tried the Hello Hydration conditioner but I use the shampoo and I'm not really a big fan of it. My hair just doesn't like shampoo at all.


----------



## JaszyFaye (Jun 13, 2010)

Miryoku said:


> Can I still join this challenge? I would like to make it to SL atleast by the end of summer and Full SL by December. I'm trying not to trim until atleast the end of the summer so my ends will just have to look crazy for now.


 
of course you can still join.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 13, 2010)

I'd like to try this challenge out....


Here's my starting point


----------



## Rocky91 (Jun 20, 2010)

Doin the bump!
how's everybody doing lately??
i got bored with my hair, so i put in some kinky/Senegalese twists. of course, now i'm completely bored with these. but i guess i'll leave them alone for now.


----------



## hopeful (Jun 20, 2010)

I'd like to join as well.  I recently bc'd.  I think I am neck-length right now and would like to be back to sl by December.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 20, 2010)

Rocky91 said:


> Doin the bump!
> how's everybody doing lately??
> i got bored with my hair, so i put in some kinky/Senegalese twists. of course, now i'm completely bored with these. but i guess i'll leave them alone for now.


 

doing pretty good so far. i'm now 2 months post relaxer and STRONGLY considering transitioning. my best friend confirms that I have about 2" of NG so that gives me hope!


----------



## lovely_locks (Jun 20, 2010)

Please add me in! I'll add some before pics tomorrow. I'm pretty sure the front of my hair will touch my shoulders by December.....I'm not sure about the back....but it will still count right....j/k


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 21, 2010)

need more hair porn!!!


----------



## janda (Jun 21, 2010)

I am a newbie and would love to join this challenge. I'm still trying to figure things out & I think I added a pic(my starting point) to my siggy. If not, I'll post a picture soon.

What I am doing:

Pre-pooing and scalp message with EVCO
Wash 3 to 4/week with Wen
DC- Wen Remoist  Aphogee 2 step every 2 months
Leave-ins Wen, Jane Carter, Aphogee Keratin and Green Tea & EVCO
Wet-bunning under a phony pony at least 5 days/week
Rollersets


----------



## lovely_locks (Jun 22, 2010)

OKAY! Here are my starting length pictures. Don't laugh I have not done ANYTHING with my hair yet.erplexed


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 22, 2010)

lovleylocks said:


> OKAY! Here are my starting length pictures. Don't laugh I have not done ANYTHING with my hair yet.erplexed


 

i haven't either so don't feel bad lol


----------



## JaszyFaye (Jun 23, 2010)

Rocky91 said:


> Doin the bump!
> how's everybody doing lately??
> i got bored with my hair, so i put in some kinky/Senegalese twists. of course, now i'm completely bored with these. but i guess i'll leave them alone for now.


 
I put some senegalese twist in too Memorial Day weekend and I was planning on having these in during the whole summer, but my hair looks a HAM. I haven't really been paying attention to how much my has grown because I only redo the first 2 rows of my head. I'm gonna have to take these out and maybe redo them or think of something else. Here is a picture of the new growth I have so far. Mind you, I put these in May 29th and 30th and I just took this picture 5 minutes ago.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 27, 2010)

Just checking in on everyone. how's it going??


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jun 27, 2010)

I stretched some of my hair today and it was touching CBL which for me is past SL, but since I'm not using heat any time soon and wet bunning everyday I won't know my real length until later in the year so I'll still be here. I'm trying to grow out my bangs anyway. I'll post some pics later. HHG ladies!


----------



## frizzy (Jun 27, 2010)

I guess I'll make it sometime this year.  

Current length is my avatar pic.  HHG ladies!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 27, 2010)

frizzy said:


> I guess I'll make it sometime this year.
> 
> Current length is my avatar pic. HHG ladies!


 

you're looking like you'll make it by the end of the year most def. don't get discouraged. you got this girl!!


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jul 3, 2010)

Went in for a much needed trim... I'm just barely grazing SL again.  but atleast this time my ends are evened out..


----------



## Emz Forever (Jul 3, 2010)

Hello ladies, I am so in (and thanks OP for this thread). I am 14 weeks post, currently in braid extensions to help me stretch to 24 weeks *gasp* with low manipulation. I am currently NL but my goal is Full SL by December 2010.

*My usual regimen* - Prepoo, shampoo and moisture DC 2x a week. Co wash 1x - 4x a week as needed. Mild protein 2x a month. Airdry, blow dry on cool, or roller set. Protective style french braid or clipped up twist every day. Moisturise and seal 2x daily. Apply my special oil mix to scalp after washes. Relax every 12 - 14 weeks.

*My braid regimen* - Shampoo and condition 1x week. Co wash 1x - 2x week. Keep hair moist by spritzing daily.

This is my 'starter pic' taken on April 7th, 2010, exactly 2 weeks post relaxer.


----------



## Emz Forever (Jul 3, 2010)

Rocky91 said:


> Doin the bump!
> how's everybody doing lately??
> i got bored with my hair, so i put in some kinky/Senegalese twists. of course, now i'm completely bored with these. but i guess i'll leave them alone for now.



Same as me!! I've had my braids in for barely two weeks and I am so bored already. It's like...you mean I wake up ... and it's the same style... EVERY DAY?


----------



## Sianna (Jul 3, 2010)

Hello ladies!! I haven't updated here since my original post because... well I guess there was nothing to update until I achieved some growth! 

Here's a couple of pics. 

My starting point back in January of this year. 




It's a bad picture I know, but I think you get the idea. My hair was about half an inch long.

And this picture was taken about a week or so ago.





Stretched, the lowermost layer of my hair reaches about mid-neck.

And now for the stupid question!! I have seen some women on this thread who appear to already be at shoulder length, so now I am confused. Last I checked, my hair was growing at half an inch per month. If I continue at this rate, my lowermost layer will reach 5 inches by November and will fall just below my shoulder. Again, I've seen women on this thread whose hair already looks like that, so is that not shoulder length? Someone please fill me in!


----------



## Neith (Jul 3, 2010)

Some of my hair has reached shoulder and beyond 

http://public.fotki.com/Neith/hair/2010/looks-pretty-much-t/nape-progress.html\

http://public.fotki.com/Neith/hair/2010/looks-pretty-much-t/side-progress.html

but I'm still waiting for the crown layers to catch up.  Hopefully I can claim full SL by the end of this year!


----------



## Sianna (Jul 3, 2010)

So does that mean that all your layers have to reach your shoulder for you to claim full shoulder length?! 

UGH!! That's never going to happen!!


----------



## Neith (Jul 3, 2010)

Sianna said:


> So does that mean that all your layers have to reach your shoulder for you to claim full shoulder length?!
> 
> UGH!! That's never going to happen!!




Nah...

For most people, when the bulk of your hair hits a certain length, then you can claim it 

This Full SL goal is personal for me.  I will need 99% of my hair to touch the length to feel like I'm really SL. lol

P.S.  It WILL happen one day for the both of us!


----------



## Sianna (Jul 3, 2010)

Neith said:


> P.S.  It WILL happen one day for the both of us!



Thanks for the encouragement Neith! I have never grown anything close to long hair, or even shoulder length before, so my ability to do so is questionable at best. I am hoping that it was my improper care that kept my hair so short for all these years rather than anything else.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 4, 2010)

Just checking in. I feel like pullin my hair out  doesn't seem like my hair is growing at all! But I'll keep chugging along. Maybe I'm just being too impatient. erplexed


----------



## ButtaSmooth (Jul 4, 2010)

Is it too late to join?


----------



## Imani (Jul 8, 2010)

I am getting kinky twists soon. I am tired of my hair and need a break from heat styling. I am thinking I will try to rotate in and out of braids to reach my goal. 

I still don't think I can reach SL by the end of the year. Most of my hair in the back is not even long enough to touch my neck yet.  I would be content with reaching the bottom of my neck by the end of the year.


----------



## Janet' (Jul 8, 2010)

Keep up the great work, ladies!!!


----------



## chelleypie810 (Jul 8, 2010)

checking in. I'm right past my neck..I don't think I'll make SL by Aug..hopefully I can make it by Dec..


----------



## Zawaj (Jul 11, 2010)

Zawaj said:


> I want to join. I'm shoulder length in the back but I have a lot of layers and some overprocessing breakage. I'd like to be full shoulder length by 12/10.
> 
> What I plan to do:
> 
> ...



All my hair except my bangs are shoulder length! I'm still working on thickening it up and praying I don't have tons of postpartum shedding like last time.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 14, 2010)

Let's Grow Ladies...Let's Grow!!!!


----------



## Rocky91 (Jul 14, 2010)

how's everyone doing??
i'm bout to do a blowout for a length check. i did a really aggressive trim about two weeks ago, and i really think i set myself back. i'm gonna take some pics and see what's really going on up there.


----------



## Imani (Jul 14, 2010)

Sianna said:


> So does that mean that all your layers have to reach your shoulder for you to claim full shoulder length?!
> 
> UGH!! That's never going to happen!!


 

My hair is layered, I like layers and will probably always have them.  I will claim shoulder length when only the back of my hair reaches shoulder. I usually length check by parting my hair across near the top of my ears


----------



## Detroit2Dallas (Jul 14, 2010)

I forgot to update, cause honestly I forgot that I even joined this challenge lol. 

ETA I posted updated pics on page 14


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 14, 2010)

NaturalDetroit said:


> My most current pic is in my siggy. I forgot to update, cause honestly I forgot that I even joined this challenge lol.


 

I won't even lie...I kinda did too. That's why I had to bump it so no one else will forget all about it too


----------



## Rocky91 (Jul 14, 2010)

here is a current shot of my hair:





and here's a comparison shot i made in pikistrip:





i wish they were showing the same body dimensions, but i can't seem to be consistent with that. note to self: look at old progress pics before taking new ones.
what do y'all think?? i still don't consider myself full shoulder length-probably won't make that till the fall or even winter.


----------



## SingBrina (Jul 14, 2010)

woops in wrong challange


----------



## SingBrina (Jul 14, 2010)

NaturalDetroit said:


> My most current pic is in my siggy. I forgot to update, cause honestly I forgot that I even joined this challenge lol.


 

Wow your hair grew fast!


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Jul 14, 2010)

Hey Ladies,

I have a two year update in the Pikistrip. I am claiming SL!!! Im not full SL yet so im still in the challenge. 
HHG!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 14, 2010)

I haven't done a length check yet, but I have about 3" of NG which is a record for me b/c I'm only around 12 weeks post!!!


----------



## Imani (Jul 14, 2010)

Rocky91 said:


> here is a current shot of my hair:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It looks like u would be flirting with shoulder if it were pressed straight


----------



## Rocky91 (Jul 14, 2010)

Imani said:


> It looks like u would be flirting with shoulder if it were pressed straight


yea, i totally agree.
but i think i'll stay in this challenge until i reach shoulder on just blowdried hair...


----------



## jazzypha85 (Jul 14, 2010)

Can someone tell me if I'm shoulder length or not. If not I would like to join this challenge. I hope this pic works


----------



## Rocky91 (Jul 16, 2010)

bumping!! how's everyone doing on this challenge??
i want us to be as active as the ladies in the APL challenge-i'm lowkey jealous of the camaraderie they have over there.

jazzypha85, i think you have a few more inches to go-welcome aboard!!


----------



## Miss AJ (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm late due to a setback but im in....I was in the APL but my right side wanted to be whoopin the left side's arse in length so I had to even it out and ended up back at full NL.


----------



## Rocky91 (Jul 19, 2010)

bump!!
can i see more updates??


----------



## Imani (Jul 19, 2010)

My hair is in kinky twists extensions right now.  I am nervous bc I rarely ever do braids.I know some people it helps and some it sets them back 

I plan to keep them for only 4 to 5 weeks. I might take some more pics when I come out of the braids. 

On a note totally unrelated to this challenge, I sent my mother a pic of my freshly shampoo'd hair (I'm transitioning) and she said it looked like a jherri curl gone bad


----------



## Rocky91 (Jul 20, 2010)

Imani said:


> My hair is in kinky twists extensions right now.  I am nervous bc I rarely ever do braids.I know some people it helps and some it sets them back
> 
> I plan to keep them for only 4 to 5 weeks. I might take some more pics when I come out of the braids.
> 
> On a note totally unrelated to this challenge, I sent my mother a pic of my freshly shampoo'd hair (I'm transitioning) and she said it looked like a jherri curl gone bad


well, if anything goes wrong and they don't agree with your hair, at least you're not keeping them in too long anyways.

lol, my mom makes the same types of comments when i used to use like ecostyler for highly shingled wash and goes..


----------



## Imani (Jul 20, 2010)

Rocky91 said:


> well, if anything goes wrong and they don't agree with your hair, at least you're not keeping them in too long anyways.
> 
> lol, my mom makes the same types of comments when i used to use like ecostyler for highly shingled wash and goes..


 
Yea, I neeeeever have been one to keep braids in forever. the few times I got micros back in the day I think the longest I would keep them would be 7 weeks. 

I get where she is coming from with the jherri curl comments. Even to myself, my hair now seems different than my natural hair when I was little. I don't remember any coils at all and it seemed rougher.  Maybe its bc it wasn't properly moisturized. I dunno. 

 Btw, my mom has been natural for over 20 years, but she doesn't deep condition or use alot of moisturizers and different products like most of us do on here.  Just castille soap and natural oils, maybe some of that Sta-soft afro spray(I can't remember the exact name, but its old school in the light brown bottle) and grease. She also never ever straightens her hair, ever, not once has she straightened it in over 20 years. So to her, the extra moisturized, "juicy" looking, heat stretched natural hair looks "weird".


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 26, 2010)

How is everyone doing??


----------



## Imani (Jul 26, 2010)

Enjoying my kinky twists! I'm really liking the different look. I was so tired of my straight hair look.

Can't wait to see where I am when I come out. And contemplating if I will trim or not.


----------



## Rocky91 (Jul 26, 2010)

i just rinsed my hair black. but it's not dark enough. so i'm gonna dye it tomorrow...


----------



## jazzypha85 (Jul 26, 2010)

I have a sew-in that was put in last week I'm going to keep it in for a month.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 27, 2010)

Recently got an install done and plan on keeping it in for at least 3-4 weeks. When I did my length check last week, I was just BARELY grazing the top of my shoulders so hopefully by the end of the year I'll be there.


----------



## Imani (Jul 27, 2010)

So I was examining and drawing lines on some of my progress pics (yeah I know, I'm obsessed!) and I realized that with my scoliosis one of my shoulders  is substantially higher than the other one.  I couldn't help but wonder...so at which shoulder do I claim shoulder length, the higher one or the lower one?   

To be fair, I think I'll wait til the lower one to really claim it.


----------



## Missjae09 (Jul 29, 2010)

I would love to join this challenge!!! I've included a pic of my current length...


----------



## Dominican09 (Jul 29, 2010)

Reporting back....

I'm I SL? if not how much longerrrrrrr!!!?? 
The sides are .5" away from touching my shoulders and the front is under my nose.


----------



## Imani (Jul 29, 2010)

Missjae09 said:


> I would love to join this challenge!!! I've included a pic of my current length...


 
Yay! Someone who is close to my length. Your hair is very pretty!


----------



## Imani (Jul 29, 2010)

Dominican09 said:


> Reporting back....
> 
> I'm I SL? if not how much longerrrrrrr!!!??
> The sides are .5" away from touching my shoulders and the front is under my nose.


 
It looks shoulder to me. I am drooling at your thickness and texture! Lovely!


----------



## Janet' (Jul 29, 2010)

Dominican09 said:


> Reporting back....
> 
> I'm I SL? if not how much longerrrrrrr!!!??
> The sides are .5" away from touching my shoulders and the front is under my nose.



I would claim it, a couple more inches till full SL, CONGRATS!!!


----------



## manter26 (Jul 29, 2010)

excuse me if this is a silly question, but which is longer CBL or SL? it seems like people claim shoulder length when their hair is well down their back. The difference between NL, SL, and CBL is quite confusing to me (according to lhcf stds anyway).


----------



## Dominican09 (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks ladies!!


----------



## Dominican09 (Jul 29, 2010)

manter26 said:


> excuse me if this is a silly question, but which is longer CBL or SL? it seems like people claim shoulder length when their hair is well down their back. The difference between NL, SL, and CBL is quite confusing to me (according to lhcf stds anyway).


 
SL is longer...NL to CBL to SL...


----------



## Missjae09 (Jul 29, 2010)

Imani said:


> Yay! Someone who is close to my length. Your hair is very pretty!



thanks! i realize i'm starting out a bit behind most of the ladies on this challenge! but hey! I'm down for it...


----------



## Imani (Aug 1, 2010)

Does anyone in here ever do twist outs or braid outs? I want to try it, but wonder if it will look cute with my hair so short.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 3, 2010)

^^^I used to do Bantu knots when my hair was shorter and at first it looked like a TWA, but after a day or 2 it would fall just right. You can always give a try on Friday night and if you don't like the way the twist/braid outs look, a nice DC will wash it all away


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm SLOWLY getting there. That was taken a few weeks ago and I'm currently in an install until hopefully October. Fingers are crossed that I'll make it


----------



## Rocky91 (Aug 3, 2010)

Imani said:


> Does anyone in here ever do twist outs or braid outs? I want to try it, but wonder if it will look cute with my hair so short.


i do them all the time. if your hair is cut in some sort of shape, they'll fall nicely.
if you wanna show more length, band your hair or even blow it out first, and then twist/braid out. i definitely recommend using small perm rods on the ends because to me my twist/braid outs look cuter when i use them. 
lemme see if i can dig up a few pics...

NikkiQ, your hair is looking good!!
i'm seriously feeling a little confused about when to claim shoulder length...


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 3, 2010)

^^^^you and me both! Does it mean sitting on the shoulders, between the shoulder blades at the very top, what....????? I wish there was a way to figure it out b/c I'm anxious.


----------



## Detroit2Dallas (Aug 3, 2010)

I forgot I even put myself on this challenge but heres my progress pic.

I couldnt find any pics from December or November but this is from October the 12th 2009. My hair wasnt touching my shoulders but was about a half inch or so away and I wanted full shoulder length. 





Here is yesterday August 2010






For those of you who feel like your hair isnt growing fast enough, just relax, it takes time and your hair is always growing...a watched pot never boils.

 HHJ Ladies!


----------



## Imani (Aug 3, 2010)

Rocky91 said:


> i do them all the time. if your hair is cut in some sort of shape, they'll fall nicely.
> if you wanna show more length, band your hair or even blow it out first, and then twist/braid out. i definitely recommend using small perm rods on the ends because to me my twist/braid outs look cuter when i use them.
> lemme see if i can dig up a few pics...
> 
> ...


 

I've seen some of your braidouts in your fotki and they always come out really nice.  I think you have quite a bit more hair than I do tho.  

I'm a little style challenged when it comes to hair; not much of a do-it-yourselfer.  I went to this natural salon and they were talking about like $75 for twist outs which is a bit much.   So I am going to experiment with it myself one night (when I dont' have to be anywhere the next day)after I take these braids out. I got some perm rods from Sallys the other day.


----------



## Imani (Aug 3, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^^you and me both! Does it mean sitting on the shoulders, between the shoulder blades at the very top, what....????? I wish there was a way to figure it out b/c I'm anxious.


 
I would photoshop a line right at the top of your shoulders in a pic, I think thats the easiest way to tell.  

Now, if you are layered, thats kinda subjective and based on if you mind if its just the very bottom layer or most of the layers or whatever.

ETA: It looks like you are grazing SL in the pic.


----------



## Dominican09 (Aug 3, 2010)

Beautiful Progress NaturalDetroit!!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 3, 2010)

Imani said:


> I would photoshop a line right at the top of your shoulders in a pic, I think thats the easiest way to tell.
> 
> Now, if you are layered, thats kinda subjective and based on if you mind if its just the very bottom layer or most of the layers or whatever.
> 
> ETA: It looks like you are grazing SL in the pic.


 
Ah ok. I'm gonna have to try that when I do my next length check and have my SO take the pic for me so my shoulders won't be uneven from holding the camera over my shoulder . I hope I am SL by the length check(October) but we shall see.


----------



## Imani (Aug 3, 2010)

Great progress Natural Detroit, congrats!!! Wow! I am just now seeing your pics (couldn't see them at work).  Girl, u better gone head and get in the APL 2010 challenge!


----------



## Rocky91 (Aug 3, 2010)

Natural Detroit, your hair looks great!!
we're kicking you out of here now


----------



## Missjae09 (Aug 3, 2010)

Imani said:


> Does anyone in here ever do twist outs or braid outs? I want to try it, but wonder if it will look cute with my hair so short.



I do them all the time.. it's pretty much the only PS I can do with my hair this length that I don't mind wearing. 
In my pics are bantu knots, twist out and a braid out. I prefer those styles to my wash go's.


----------



## Detroit2Dallas (Aug 3, 2010)

Rocky91 said:


> Natural Detroit, your hair looks great!!
> we're kicking you out of here now


 
 awwwwwww, well i've been kicked out of better places *packing my bags and taking my CHI with me* hmph  
  HHJ Ladies!

sidenote I dont think I'll join another challenge I forget to easily


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 9, 2010)

How is everyone doing?? Still growing like crazy huh???


----------



## KurlyNinja (Aug 9, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> How is everyone doing?? Still growing like crazy huh???


Hoping and a wishing and a praying for full SL by December.


----------



## Imani (Aug 9, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> How is everyone doing?? Still growing like crazy huh???


 
taking down my  kinky twists at the end of this week and getting straightened. It will have only been about 5 weeks since my last straightening, but hoping to see a little progress.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 9, 2010)

Miryoku said:


> Hoping and a wishing and a praying for full SL by December.


 
weren't you saying you were touching SL already?? Then a nice full SL is totally within reach for you 



Imani said:


> taking down my kinky twists at the end of this week and getting straightened. It will have only been about 5 weeks since my last straightening, but hoping to see a little progress.


 
How often do you straighten? I'm not gonna straighten mine until my 6 month post mark in October when I take my braids out.


----------



## frizzy (Aug 9, 2010)

By some standards I guess I'm SL now, I still want to give it another inch before I claim it.

I won't be _happay_ until I reach APL.


----------



## Rocky91 (Aug 9, 2010)

ummmm....i still don't know whether or not to claim SL. so i'll put up some pics from my weekend straightening job, and let you guys decide.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 9, 2010)

Rocky91 said:


> ummmm....i still don't know whether or not to claim SL. so i'll put up some pics from my weekend straightening job, and let you guys decide.


 

I have a feeling we're gonna have to kick you out too


----------



## Imani (Aug 9, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> How often do you straighten? I'm not gonna straighten mine until my 6 month post mark in October when I take my braids out.


 
I straighten weekly and have throughout my transition. Im not afraid of heat, and when used properly my hair does fine with it. 

But I am going to start rotating wearing out and straight with braids, depending on the state of my hair once I take this current set out.  I really hope it agrees with my hair bc I like how low maintenance they are.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 12, 2010)

So do we need to kick anyone else out yet?


----------



## Missjae09 (Aug 12, 2010)

I don't really know how I feel about my growth... Maybe I'm watching the pot boil.   I will say that I was trying to hold out on getting my hair trimmed but I can't take it! I have to get my hair trimmed.. I feel like my need of a trim has increased my ssk's (have any of you experienced this?) How often are you ladies trimming? it's been almost 4 months since I trimmed, I wanted to wait till January but I can't wait that long.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 12, 2010)

^^^I haven't had a real trim since April myself and probably will do a light S&D in December


----------



## hopeful (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi ladies, I'm finally adding pics.  I think most of my hair will be at shoulder by December.  I blow-dried my hair today for these pics:

 

Click for larger view.​


----------



## Imani (Aug 14, 2010)

Missjae09 said:


> I don't really know how I feel about my growth... Maybe I'm watching the pot boil.   I will say that I was trying to hold out on getting my hair trimmed but I can't take it! I have to get my hair trimmed.. I feel like my need of a trim has increased my ssk's (have any of you experienced this?) How often are you ladies trimming? it's been almost 4 months since I trimmed, I wanted to wait till January but I can't wait that long.


.
I been trying to figure this out too.  I don't really get SSK's I don't think, tho. 
I just got a trim yesterday (looks good but she was tiny bit too aggressive with them scissors) and its been almost 4 months since my last "trim" that turned into a big cut.  I don't wont to trim too often but I hate scraggly ends, which can look esp bad since my strands are fine and my hair is layered.   

I feel like every 4 months is not too often if you feel you need it and don't cut off too much.  I was reading some thread with this lady's amazing progress pics and she said she got regular trims every 3 to 4 months.


----------



## jcdlox (Aug 14, 2010)

this picture was June, I'm not sure if I'll make full SL or not, especially the sides. They are a little past chin length now.


----------



## Imani (Aug 17, 2010)

hopeful said:


> Hi ladies, I'm finally adding pics. I think most of my hair will be at shoulder by December. I blow-dried my hair today for these pics:
> 
> View attachment 76248 View attachment 76250​
> 
> Click for larger view.​


 
You look like you are already shoulder based on the section you are pulling out


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 17, 2010)

^^IA! Looks like we'll be kicking you out before December Hopeful!


----------



## Imani (Aug 17, 2010)

I guess I've made a little progress since joining this challenge. I probably won't be SL by year end, maybe a few strands, but not all of those layers back there. 

First pic is from end of April, second pic is this weekend. I prob won't put any more pics up til end of year.


----------



## Missjae09 (Aug 17, 2010)

Well I couldn't wait any longer, I went ahead and got my trim.. I'm sooo happy with it.. it's apparent that I got a trim but it looks good.. if I can retain at least a half inch every month I should be darn close to sl by december. 

I'm still continuing with my ceramides and protein along with my cowashes and other oils. My hair is certainly healthy. 



Imani said:


> .
> I been trying to figure this out too.  I don't really get SSK's I don't think, tho.
> I just got a trim yesterday (looks good but she was tiny bit too aggressive with them scissors) and its been almost 4 months since my last "trim" that turned into a big cut.  I don't wont to trim too often but I hate scraggly ends, which can look esp bad since my strands are fine and my hair is layered.
> 
> I feel like every 4 months is not too often if you feel you need it and don't cut off too much.  I was reading some thread with this lady's amazing progress pics and she said she got regular trims every 3 to 4 months.


----------



## Missjae09 (Aug 17, 2010)

You'd make great progress!! Keep up the good work. I think you may be at SL by years end.. 



Imani said:


> I guess I've made a little progress since joining this challenge. I probably won't be SL by year end, maybe a few strands, but not all of those layers back there.
> 
> First pic is from end of April, second pic is this weekend. I prob won't put any more pics up til end of year.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 17, 2010)

Imani said:


> I guess I've made a little progress since joining this challenge. I probably won't be SL by year end, maybe a few strands, but not all of those layers back there.
> 
> First pic is from end of April, second pic is this weekend. I prob won't put any more pics up til end of year.


 

Good progress girl! And it looks nice and healthy


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 18, 2010)

I am extremely late but I just BC'ed so I am aiming to get to SL by the end of this year! Can I be an unofficial challenger?


----------



## hopeful (Aug 18, 2010)

Imani said:


> You look like you are already shoulder based on the section you are pulling out





NikkiQ said:


> ^^IA! Looks like we'll be kicking you out before December Hopeful!



Thanks Imani and NikkiQ!  I guess I want to be sure, you know?  The last time I was natural it took 18 months to get to sl.  Right now I am 2months post bc and 14months since my last relaxer so mentally I feel like I need 4 more months.



Imani said:


> I guess I've made a little progress since joining this challenge. I probably won't be SL by year end, maybe a few strands, but not all of those layers back there.
> 
> First pic is from end of April, second pic is this weekend. I prob won't put any
> more pics up til end of year.



Girl, you have made wonderful progress!  I see a big difference in those two pics.


----------



## Imani (Aug 18, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> I am extremely late but I just BC'ed so I am aiming to get to SL by the end of this year! Can I be an unofficial challenger?


 
I don't think the OP had a cut off for joining. Join on in! Still 4 1/2 months left in the year!


----------



## Imani (Aug 18, 2010)

Missjae09 said:


> Well I couldn't wait any longer, I went ahead and got my trim.. I'm sooo happy with it.. it's apparent that I got a trim but it looks good.. if I can retain at least a half inch every month I should be darn close to sl by december.
> 
> I'm still continuing with my ceramides and protein along with my cowashes and other oils. My hair is certainly healthy.


 
Nothing like a fresh trim! I'm LOOOOVE blunt healthy ends! Other people loathe trimming, I look forward to it, lol


----------



## frizzy (Aug 18, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> So do we need to kick anyone else out yet?




_Not me!_


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 18, 2010)

Imani said:


> I don't think the OP had a cut off for joining. Join on in! Still 4 1/2 months left in the year!



Yessss! I'm being completely ambitious, but I hope I can make it by December!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 18, 2010)

^^You'll be there in no time girl. Stay focused!


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 18, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^You'll be there in no time girl. Stay focused!




Thanks Nikki! You're the best!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 18, 2010)

Aww shucks! 

Your NG was close to SL before the BC anyway so I know you'll be SUPER close if not there by the end of the year


----------



## lovelexi (Aug 18, 2010)

Just thought I'd sneak in and cheer you guys on!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 18, 2010)

Aww thanks Lexi! 

That's my mom's name too lol


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 20, 2010)

How is everyone doing??


----------



## Rocky91 (Aug 20, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> How is everyone doing??


i'm alright. currently, i'm in my back-to-school weave, because i'm getting impatient. i need to be able to make a bun again, so i'm putting my hair away for a while.


----------



## Janet' (Aug 20, 2010)

^^^Did I hear correctly that you made SL Rocky91?


----------



## lovelexi (Aug 20, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Aww thanks Lexi!
> 
> That's my mom's name too lol



Really? Niiice!


----------



## Rocky91 (Aug 21, 2010)

Janet' said:


> ^^^Did I hear correctly that you made SL Rocky91?



i don't honestly know. with all these layers, it's hard to tell, and i haven't flatironed my hair bone straight in a while. hopefully, after i take down this weave, i'll be an undeniable shoulder length.


----------



## chelleypie810 (Aug 21, 2010)

I have these last 4 1/2 months to retain 3 in so ill be close to shoulder length. I've in the hide your hair challenge so im braided up in half wigs and by doing this i won't be scissor happy.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 21, 2010)

lovelexi said:


> Really? Niiice!


 
Yeah girl. She still tells all of us that back in the day they called her "Sexy Lexie"


----------



## Imani (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm feeling my hair so much today I'm beginning to wonder if I even need to try and grow it out past SL.  But, guess u can't knock it til you try it, and if I reach my ultimate goal (APL) and don't like it, I can always cut it back shorter!


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 22, 2010)

Imani said:


> I'm feeling my hair so much today I'm beginning to wonder if I even need to try and grow it out past SL.  But, guess u can't knock it til you try it, and if I reach my ultimate goal (APL) and don't like it, I can always cut it back shorter!



I was just thinking this the other day! I was like, do I really want all the hair I say I do? But it's always easier for it to be longer and cut it.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 22, 2010)

What is everyone's long term goal?


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 22, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> What is everyone's long term goal?



M-B-L!!!! M-B-L!!!!!


----------



## JaszyFaye (Aug 22, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> What is everyone's long term goal?


 
I'm going for BSL unstretched.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 22, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> M-B-L!!!! M-B-L!!!!!


 
Me too!!! MBL natural


----------



## kandake (Aug 22, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> What is everyone's long term goal?



I haven't participated much in this thread.  But I wanted to answer your questions.  My main reason for joining this sight was for healthy hair.  Then when I saw all the beautiful head of long healthy hair I started to get just a little bit of the long hair itch.  With that said, I don't have any goals, in terms of long hair (at least not long hair by this boards standards). I'll be really happy with healthy full hair SL hair.  That's really all I want.


----------



## Imani (Aug 23, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> What is everyone's long term goal?


 
My long term goal is APL. I'm petite, I think anything more would be too much.


----------



## Imani (Aug 23, 2010)

kandake said:


> I haven't participated much in this thread. But I wanted to answer your questions. My main reason for joining this sight was for healthy hair. Then when I saw all the beautiful head of long healthy hair I started to get just a little bit of the long hair itch. With that said, I don't have any goals, in terms of long hair (at least not long hair by this boards standards). I'll be really happy with healthy full hair SL hair. That's really all I want.


 

This is how I feel as well. I just like healthy, full hair, never been super pressed about length.  I actually made SL a couple years ago, my hair was full and healthy.  I thought it was perfect and I loved it, wasn't pressed to get it any longer.  Then my stylist moved, had some setbacks, work got crazy and stressful, and I was starting over again. 

The main reason I want APL is to have more style options, and since I'm transitioning for natural styles to still have some length.  Also, just to show myself and others (ie. my family, who thinks we are "cursed with bad hair and our hair type can't grow hair long" ) that its possible.


----------



## Hypnotic_LT (Aug 23, 2010)

I started at NL this year and going along with my journey so I'm def in!!! I am so HAPPY to see other NL sistahs and we can help each other with progress. It's so easy to see longer hair already and harder to find pics from EL or NL to MBL or WL ...sigh lol. But we'll get there!!!


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 23, 2010)

Imani said:


> My long term goal is APL. I'm petite, I think anything more would be too much.


Dang... you're making me feel bad. I'm only 4'10" and I was JUST thinking that maybe WSL was waaaay too long because I didn't want to look like walking hair, so I cut it off at MBL, but dang... you're cutting off at APL....


----------



## Imani (Aug 24, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> Dang... you're making me feel bad. I'm only 4'10" and I was JUST thinking that maybe WSL was waaaay too long because I didn't want to look like walking hair, so I cut it off at MBL, but dang... you're cutting off at APL....



Awww, I didn't know you were that short! 

I'm about 5"1. People are always telling me they like me at neck/bob length.  I think I could maybe wear longer hair, but it would have to have some layers/side swept bangs or something. Also, my face is kinda long.  Just don't think super long hair would be a good look on me. 

Its just an individual preference, and also face shape plays a big role. I know lots of short people who look nice with really long hair.


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 24, 2010)

Imani said:


> Awww, I didn't know you were that short!
> 
> I'm about 5"1. People are always telling me they like me at neck/bob length.  I think I could maybe wear longer hair, but it would have to have some layers/side swept bangs or something. Also, my face is kinda long.  Just don't think super long hair would be a good look on me.
> 
> Its just an individual preference, and also face shape plays a big role. I know lots of short people who look nice with really long hair.



Yes, I am a tiny one. The only LHCF-er shorter than me that I know of is Simple_Komplexity. 
Anyway, I definitely see what you're saying. I used to wear the side-swept bang when I was younger and it looked great on me. Then I lost like 15 pounds and I really started liking the look of the middle part despite my round face. And now, even though I gained that 15 back (+ 5 more... smh), I still have grown accustomed to the middle part in the mirror, and then I feel disgusted when I see the pictures... lol. Oh well. I just need to lose 20 pounds! But that's a ramble...
Anyway, I don't know what I'd look like with long hair because the longest I've ever had is CBL so I don't know if I can wear it well either. I have yet to see a really short person wear super-long hair down and straight and not look like walking hair (unless it's curled or with some sort of texture in some way).


----------



## Imani (Aug 24, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> Yes, I am a tiny one. The only LHCF-er shorter than me that I know of is Simple_Komplexity.
> Anyway, I definitely see what you're saying. I used to wear the side-swept bang when I was younger and it looked great on me. Then I lost like 15 pounds and I really started liking the look of the middle part despite my round face. And now, even though I gained that 15 back (+ 5 more... smh), I still have grown accustomed to the middle part in the mirror, and then I feel disgusted when I see the pictures... lol. Oh well. I just need to lose 20 pounds! But that's a ramble...
> Anyway, I don't know what I'd look like with long hair because the longest I've ever had is CBL so I don't know if I can wear it well either. *I have yet to see a really short person wear super-long hair down and straight and not look like walking hair (unless it's curled or with some sort of texture in some way)*.



yeah, i think this is key.  If i had long hair, it would always be in like a roller set or something.  I LOVE big, sexy, glamorous hair at any length. I'd want to wear it something like your siggy pic. 

I have a family member who is 4"11 and she has long hair. it doesn't look bad on her, I think she has bangs and subtle layering though.


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 24, 2010)

Imani said:


> yeah, i think this is key.  If i had long hair, it would always be in like a roller set or something.  I LOVE big, sexy, glamorous hair at any length. *I'd want to wear it something like your siggy pic. *
> 
> I have a family member who is 4"11 and she has long hair. it doesn't look bad on her, I think she has bangs and subtle layering though.


 
Same! One of the reasons why I wanted long hair when I was younger was so that I could do roller sets that would still look long and pretty and would "hang down." My hairstylist had really long hair and when she set hers, it would be long, APL waves. I would get my SL/CBL hair set, and mine was nape-length tight curls. I HATED that. Lol. After that, I was convinced I wanted long hair so I could wear a roller set. If I get to MBL, my hair will only be straight to trim. After that, I'll probably be using the mess out of my Caruso.
And I definitely think bangs and layering make a difference because you don't look like Cousin It with hair the same length all around. I don't want to get bangs or short layers but it might be necessary. I do LOVE the U-shaped hair and that's a way to have really long hair and not look like walking hair... guess my goal of U-shaped MBL makes functional and aesthetic sense!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 24, 2010)

So how is the growing going ladies??


----------



## Rocky91 (Aug 25, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> So how is the growing going ladies??


Not too bad. I mean, it's in a weave, and I'm working out regularly, taking my multivitamin, drinking loads of water, and eating balanced meals, so I think things are doing fine under there.
I'm kinda annoyed at how one of my tracks is loose. I've only washed it twice-this shouldn't happen. 

oh, and my long term goal might be full, fairly blunt APL. it looks super long on me when I get that length in a weave-maybe it's because i'm fairly small. i really want the bluntness, though, so i'm willing to trim as often as i need to to get to a blunt shape.


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 25, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> So how is the growing going ladies??



I think it's going well. I haven't had any breakage or any hairs in the comb ever since the BC so I'm pretty happy about that. I am confident I will make SL, but I think it might only be my bottom layers because my natural layers are pretty intense. The layers above my ears are a little past jaw-length now, and the ones above are about ear-length, and the very top layers are hitting the outer points of my eyes. I will correct these layers AFTER I hit MBL though... lol. I need to know that I can get there before I start hacking away.


----------



## Imani (Aug 25, 2010)

Looking good, i think its noticeably longer.  I am having lunch with someone this wknd who hasn't seen me since I took my braids out (my ex) so we'll see if he notices the difference.  He knows how I am about my hair so if it looks longer he will definitely point that out. 

I will probably go back into braids mid September.

Some of it is starting to brush against my clothes, esp if I put on something with a collar or like a hoodie.  So yeah, I won't be wearing it out straight much anymore.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 25, 2010)

I did a cowash today and noticed that my natural curl isn't as tight as it was when first started. Starting to be more wave-like now. Granted I'm only 4 months post, but I can't wait to see how my texture is when I hit the one year mark. I'm hoping to be SL by the time I take this install out in October, but one can only hope


----------



## Sianna (Aug 28, 2010)

Checking in!!!!!

Okay ladies, I know I don't check in on this thread very much but I figure that since this is a growing challenge you just really have to be patient, take care of your hair and... wait! I haven't really had anything to report till now. Hair takes time to grow after all! 

Anyway, I am more optimistic than ever that I can actually make SL by the end of the year!

Check it out! This is where I started at the end of January.












And here's my hair now! I flat ironed it... kinda. 
















Still got a little ways to go, but I've definitely made some progress!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 30, 2010)

almost 3 months til length check time!


----------



## KurlyNinja (Aug 31, 2010)

So... I said I wasn't going to straighten my hair until december, but then I bought a Babyliss overhead dryer and a chi...  So why not post pictures of how far I've come? I'm 5 1/2 months post btw.

So this was my length at first






Then I got a "dusting" by a SHS on July 2nd 






I found out how to do a donut bun with no sock on my NL hair though. 






Today, Aug 31st,  almost 2 months after my "dusting" I am almost SL!






And even though I straightened it... its still getting bunned. although I will admit its kinda messy.


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 31, 2010)

^^ Looks like you'll be SL in no time! Congrats!


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 1, 2010)

Man I can't wait until December for my length check. I'm staying positive and claiming that I will make SL by then


----------



## Missjae09 (Sep 1, 2010)

_Ladies, i've had the same thought!!!! It feels like my hair is getting thicker and growing because it takes me longer to style my hair than it did before and I was really asking myself "Self, if your arms are getting tired NOW and your not even SL what the HECK are you going to do with APL, BLS, OR MBL" I told myself that I would probably just wear a bun or a puff when I didn't feel like being bothered with it; but honestly I don't know! _



davisbr88 said:


> I was just thinking this the other day! I was like, do I really want all the hair I say I do? But it's always easier for it to be longer and cut it.


----------



## Missjae09 (Sep 1, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Man I can't wait until December for my length check. I'm staying positive and claiming that I will make SL by then


 
Me either! and to add to it.. I'm ready to wear my hair straight.. but I CAN'T because of a couple of challenges I'm in.. that's another story!


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 1, 2010)

^^^I'm in the HYH challenge so I know what you mean


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 1, 2010)

^^ I third that! I am so ready to see what my hair looks like. It's not fair! I should have waited a little bit longer to put my hair back undercover. I should have straightened it so I could at least see where I am! Ugh... SO tempted to straighten.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Sep 3, 2010)

I am jumping in on this challenge as I BC in June after 10mnths of transitioning. My hair is growing nicely and I have faith that I will be SL in December. I will not do any length checks until then and I will hide my hair the entire time.
I think the back of my hair will def. make SL but the side may take a few more months.


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 3, 2010)

^^ Same for me! I know my back will make it, but I will have some pretty extreme layers. It's cool with me though since my ultimate goal is to have some subtle layers anyway.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 4, 2010)

How are you ladies doing?? Anyone think they'll achieve SL before the end of the challenge??


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 4, 2010)

I think my back will be there next month, if it's not already there based on when I try to stretch it (darn you HYH challenge!!!!) but I definitely know the very front won't. The front probably won't be full SL until I'm like APL. Right now it only stretches to eye length/the top of my ear, so my goal for that part is to be at earlobe length by December.
What about you Nikki?


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 4, 2010)

I have a very strong feeling that I may be there already, but not full SL. after the last install, I didn't straighten my hair b/c I'm waiting until December. Well with it wet and NG still thick and curly, my relaxed ends were already grazing a little bit past my shoulders. I'm not ready to claim it yet until I do a length check. I would love to be between SL and APL by the end of the year, but that's a hoop dream lol


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 4, 2010)

^^ Girl you're already there then. That NG makes your hair shrink up something TERRIBLE!. When I was APL with like 11 months of NG, my hair shrunk up to like nape length.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 4, 2010)

Well hopefully when I'm 11 months, I have the same thing going on lol. But lately I've noticed my curl pattern change with my NG. it used to be a bonafide 4a and now, it's a little looser. It's very odd, but it just makes me more curious to see what it will be like after I BC. I'm only 19 weeks so I have a LONG way to go lol


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 4, 2010)

^^ Yeah, your hair will change a lot. I couldn't really tell my texture until about 8 or 9 months, and even still, when I chopped there were some parts that I thought I was really going to dislike because they were basically straight (and right up front, so I was like ugggggh. I'll never be able to wear a WNG) but when I chopped, it turned into a type 3 wave. I think if you start off with a lot of relaxed hair, it's even harder to tell because I know that will definitely weigh your NG down. I however, had only 5 inches of relaxed hair and it was extremely thin and unhealthy, so it didn't really do much to my NG once it fully emerged except that one part in the front.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm judging it based on the front/bang area where it was really short in the beginning. everytime I wash/cowash my hair and I comb that part, I hold the relaxed ends to just support the weight and check out the NG. I plan on doing a pretty long transition so I may go from 4a to 3c to 4b for all I know lol


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 4, 2010)

^^ Trust me - nothing you do to the relaxed hair will truly simulate what your hair will look like when they're gone. I tried everything. But don't worry. You will really see it if you're doing a long transition. Like I said, around 9 months, my hair sort of stopped "changing" so I wasn't surprised when I chopped at all. I knew I was going to have 4a/3c hair.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm very anxious to see how the rest of the transition goes lol


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 4, 2010)

^^ I feel you! I was too... a little TOO anxious.


----------



## Imani (Sep 5, 2010)

^^^ I was never really that anxious to see my natural texture bc I already knew what I was before transitioning.  I didn't relax til 7th grade and just pretty much knew I was 4b or 4a/b.  I was, however,  surprised to see that the back half had a lot of 4a visible curls. I didn't think i'd have any visible curls at all. I don't remember them growing up, possibly bc I got so many stove top hard presses, the curls never had a chance to show.


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 5, 2010)

^^ Same with me. My hair was pressed every 2 weeks from the age of either 7 or 8, so I didn't think I even had any curls. And then I started flat ironing almost everyday when I got my first iron when I was like 13 or so and the only thing my hair would do was make really loose, limp, thin waves, so I thought that was my texture (and even that took a lot of coaxing from mousse and gel). It wasn't until I got my relaxer and my new growth came in that I realized I had curls. So that's why I was anxious. I had been heat damaged my entire life. I was so thankful when I realized that that limp, unhealthy hair was not my own. It was like getting a fresh new start.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 6, 2010)

Well I've been relaxed since I was VERY young so I can't say that I can relate to you ladies lol


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 6, 2010)

^^ If you think about it, it's almost the same. Like I said, I got a press every 2 weeks and then I flat ironed almost everyday when I stopped pressing. I have 4a/3c hair now. When I washed my hair when I wasn't relaxed, I had coarse type 2 hair. I have seen some people with relaxers who can get their hair to curl into type 2 and for some, even type 3 hair. So... yeah. I didn't really have any idea what I was getting into when I began transitioning. But I am thankful as all get out that my hair is not what I thought. It was so unhealthy (and now I know that it was because of heat damage).


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm just staying positive of what my hair will be like after the big snip in about 2 years lol. So 9 months in is when you started to get an idea of what your natural hair might possibly look like? hmm...that'll be in Feb. for me.


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 7, 2010)

^^ Well, that was for me. Some people said they knew in like 4 months. Not so much for me... lol. My hair was significantly tighter at 4 months but around 9 months was the most accurate.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 7, 2010)

oh boy. well I'll be 20 weeks on Friday so idk if what my curl pattern now is how I will be after I'm 100% natural.  I'm tempted to cut the relaxed ends off of a small piece on the base of my neck just to see what it'll look like


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 7, 2010)

^^ A lot of people do that. I chopped a piece at my nape around 5 months or so as well, which did tell me what the back would look like, but I have a different texture in the front so it didn't help for that, but I knew back then that the back was gona be 4a.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 7, 2010)

i have about 2" of relaxed ends left on my bangs so I may just chop those suckers off too. they're just in the way anyway.


----------



## Rocky91 (Sep 7, 2010)

you might as well, NikkiQ. go ahead and see how your texture looks, girlie! 

my hair is doing fine, i think. i just washed and blowdryed the weave and my hair yesterday, and thoroughly oiled my scalp with castor oil.
and i know i'm late because we were talking about this earlier, but i think my final goal really might be a full APL. this weave is about that length, and i love how it looks both kinky and straightened. it fits me nicely.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 7, 2010)

Rocky you're a bad influence lol. Telling me to cut my hair! JK!


----------



## KurlyNinja (Sep 7, 2010)

we can't be talking about cutting relaxed ends in here. I haven't even got to six months yet. I'm not trying to feel the pressure just yet!


----------



## Imani (Sep 7, 2010)

Rocky91 said:


> you might as well, NikkiQ. go ahead and see how your texture looks, girlie!
> 
> my hair is doing fine, i think. i just washed and blowdryed the weave and my hair yesterday, and thoroughly oiled my scalp with castor oil.
> and i know i'm late because we were talking about this earlier, but i think my final goal really might be a full APL. this weave is about that length, and i love how it looks both kinky and straightened. it fits me nicely.


 
u have a kinky weave? What kind of hair did you use? I want to buy some that will blend with my natural unstraightened texture and make me a half wig. I love half wigs.


----------



## Rocky91 (Sep 7, 2010)

Imani said:


> u have a kinky weave? What kind of hair did you use? I want to buy some that will blend with my natural unstraightened texture and make me a half wig. I love half wigs.


 
I'm in the Janet Indian Remy Afro Curl, about $40 a pack. it's not the greatest quality, and sheds and tangles, so i definitely wouldn't recommend it if you're looking for something to last a while. my next install will be the Bohyme Brazilian Wave, which is $80 a pack.
half wigs are kinda appealing to me too. if i found a nice one, i think i'd rock it.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 8, 2010)

ahhhh! is it December yet??? I'm ready for my length check! no flat ironing since July and I'm curious to see what I got going on under here!


----------



## Dominican09 (Sep 8, 2010)

Where is Pookie???


----------



## Missjae09 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey girls! how's it going??! I'm still hanging in there... hoping I make shoulder length by december! I'm growing steadily... I'm still not sure about the rate at which my hair grows. I am tempted to post a pic of my hair recently straightened to get your opinions on whether you think I'll make SL by the end of the challenge but I guess I'll just wait and see.  

Hope all is well with everyone!


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 8, 2010)

^^ SHOW THE PIC!!!!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 8, 2010)

well you know we love progress pics


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 12, 2010)

Feeling good about claiming SL by the end of the year. Already thinking of how to make it to full SL by early next year lol


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 13, 2010)

Due to a setback I went from CBL to NL last week.  So here I am, *sigh*, back in the SL challenge.  I know I only have 3 months left in the year, but I am going to make an all out effort to get back to SL by then.  Touching up on Wednesday, will post photos then.  
Using MSM, silica, and OCT to get as much out of the end of my summer growth spurt as possible.


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 13, 2010)

^^ You can do it. "Setbacks are set-ups for a comeback!"


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 13, 2010)

oh so true Davis!


----------



## Missjae09 (Sep 13, 2010)

Girls, I'm roller setting tonight.. I'm so over this new LHCF setup .. I want to post my latest length check but the link is missing. anyway, I co washed and steamed tonight. It's kinda weird I feel like my hair is growing but when I measure it it's pretty much the same. I'm sure I have the slowest growing nape in the world! it seems to be standing still but i'm still hoping I will make SL by the end of the year. 

Hope you ladies are doing well with your hair.


----------



## ReeseNicole (Sep 13, 2010)

Count me in too please!!


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 14, 2010)

Missjae09 said:


> Girls, I'm roller setting tonight.. I'm so over this new LHCF setup .. I want to post my latest length check *but the link is missing. *anyway, I co washed and steamed tonight. It's kinda weird I feel like my hair is growing but when I measure it it's pretty much the same. I'm sure I have the slowest growing nape in the world! it seems to be standing still but i'm still hoping I will make SL by the end of the year.
> 
> Hope you ladies are doing well with your hair.



Dang, I just noticed that too!  I wonder if that's permanent?  I refuse to get a Fotki so I guess I won't be posting pics anymore.


----------



## Imani (Sep 14, 2010)

Missjae09 said:


> Girls, I'm roller setting tonight.. I'm so over this new LHCF setup .. I want to post my latest length check but the link is missing. anyway, I co washed and steamed tonight. It's kinda weird* I feel like my hair is growing but when I measure it it's pretty much the same*. I'm sure I have the slowest growing nape in the world! it seems to be standing still but i'm still hoping I will make SL by the end of the year.
> 
> Hope you ladies are doing well with your hair.


 
Thats how my hair is too. It feels longer but the back is still only like 4 inches long.  But now I can at least finally put it in a ponytail (i mean, a baby ponytail, not something I'd ever leave the house with).  

SL by years end is still a stretch for me, but I'm hoping to be at least full NL and SL by April 2011.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 14, 2010)

why not rock a phony pony over your baby pony when you leave the house?


----------



## Rocky91 (Sep 14, 2010)

hey, darlings!!
how are you all doing??
i'm doing fine myself. i'm starting to get to that point with the weave when i miss my hair, and it's only been about a month. but i will leave my hair alone for now. i'm considering wearing weaves this entire semester. that will surely bring me to shoulder length.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 14, 2010)

Doing great! Took my weave out, but left the braids in. Keeping it moisturized and protected. Doing pretty darn good so far. Gonna order a few new wigs this week to change things up a bit.


----------



## Imani (Sep 14, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> why not rock a phony pony over your baby pony when you leave the house?


 
I've tried something like this before. Its too much trouble. My hair fits in a pony when straight, but once I sweat and reversion hits its a different story. I just slap on a halfwig in the mornings. I love half wigs. Got two on order now and also about to get some of the supposedly good quality kinky curly hair to make my own.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 14, 2010)

^^^I'm on hairsisters right now looking at LFs,full caps and half wigs myself lol


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 17, 2010)

the 3 wigs I bought shall be here before my birthday next week!!!


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 18, 2010)

^^ I ordered two half wigs myself just last night.   Until they arrive I'll just keep fake bunning.


----------



## jazzypha85 (Sep 18, 2010)

I just recently went to an African braider and got cornrows. They are very tiny and I hope to wear them for the next two months. Ive been considering getting the hairfinity vitamins.


----------



## fletgee (Sep 19, 2010)

Move over girls!

Fletgee wants in on this.

Place holder here.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 21, 2010)

how's it growing ladies?


----------



## Dominican09 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi Nikki, nothing much...just enjoying a beautiful fluffy twistout!!


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 21, 2010)

My Sulu Max Grow came yesterday.  It smells funky but I hope it can help me grow.  Half wigs came as well.


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 22, 2010)

Starting pic


----------



## Imani (Sep 23, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> Starting pic


 
Your ends look really good


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 23, 2010)

Oooooh I took my braids down last night and I'm so anxious to claim SL!!!! I know once I flat iron, I will for sure be there. 5 months of NG sure does puff your hair up


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 23, 2010)

Imani


> Your ends look really good



Thanks!  I lost about 3 inches to a setback three weeks ago.  I just about cried that day, but now my ends are thicker and blunter than they have ever been.  I never knew my hair could feel that thick at the ends.  I am desperately trying to up my retention game so they stay that way.


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 23, 2010)

Congrats NikkiQ!
I can't wait until December to see our results!


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 23, 2010)

^^^ Thanks!!! @davisbr88 
I was tempted to text JJ a pic of it after I was done combing it down but I fought the urge and just stared at the pic in my phone the rest of the night instead lol


----------



## Kimdionneca (Sep 23, 2010)

I took a new pic of my hair yesterday and I am disappointed. I think I am finally shoulder length, but the ends don't look good. And I don't fell like it has grown much. You can see the pics in my current siggy.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm new at the whole hair length check but it has grown. It has definitely grown since April. And you still have Oct/Nov/Dec. Even with a dusting/trim I think you will be full SL and on your way to APL.


----------



## Kimdionneca (Sep 23, 2010)

faithVA said:


> I'm new at the whole hair length check but it has grown. It has definitely grown since April. And you still have Oct/Nov/Dec. Even with a dusting/trim I think you will be full SL and on your way to APL.


 
Thank you for the encouragement FaithVA. Im gonna keep trying.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 25, 2010)

ITA with faithVA. By the end of the year, you'll be a thick and healthy full SL.


----------



## makeupgirl (Sep 25, 2010)

I can honestly say (unless the Lord has other plans) that I should be shoulder length by 12/31.  The back and some of the sides are already reaching the collarbone and the rest is neck length.  I think the way I did the BC, I layered the hair so I'll probably have to get a trim when I straighten it.


----------



## Missjae09 (Sep 25, 2010)

So ladies, this is my latest length check... do you think I will make SL by the end of the challenge??


----------



## mzbrown (Sep 25, 2010)

I haven't posted in forever. I have been stretching for 6 months. I just took out my sengalese twist that I had in for almost 3 months and I'm so excited to see that the back is to my shoulders unstretched but the sides are progressing slower. It's okay I can see a difference in the health of my hair and I'm happy. Hopefullly I will make it to SL by Dec.


----------



## Rocky91 (Sep 25, 2010)

Missjae09 said:


> So ladies, this is my latest length check... do you think I will make SL by the end of the challenge??


 
i think you definitely will!! your hair is looking great.

i'm still chillin in my weave-i''ve been wearing it in spiral rollersets for the past two weeks. very cute and low maintenance-i just throw it all up under my bonnet at night.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 26, 2010)

Missjae09 said:


> So ladies, this is my latest length check... do you think I will make SL by the end of the challenge??


 
oh absolutely you can make it! we have 3 months and your hair looks very healthy. KUTGW.


----------



## EllePixie (Sep 26, 2010)

**Nevermind found a hair chart**


----------



## Rocky91 (Sep 26, 2010)

hey, guys.
just wanted to share a pic. it's not a true length check, but hey, i know we like pics. 
this isn't recent, this is from August 17, 2010.
i blowdried and then lightly flatironed my hair to trim off knots, and then i used my curling iron. lots of heat, lol-but i know my hair can take it.





the back




what do you guys think?? will i make SL by december?? i sure hope so.

ETA: you must try ORS Edge Control! look at my edges!! even after being hot and sweaty.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Sep 26, 2010)

Rocky I think your SL by now based on the pic from August.
I'm checking in ladies. Im still in braids under my wig. I am considering getting a weave but I like the freedom of being able to get to my hair freely so I can apply growth aids with out making the weave oily looking. I love to moisture & seal nightly but I know with a weave the hair will get oily looking fast. Decisions,decisions!

Hhg ladies

ETA: I need to trim my ends just a little. How do you trim natural hair?


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 27, 2010)

Rocky91 said:


> hey, guys.
> just wanted to share a pic. it's not a true length check, but hey, i know we like pics.
> this isn't recent, this is from August 17, 2010.
> i blowdried and then lightly flatironed my hair to trim off knots, and then i used my curling iron. lots of heat, lol-but i know my hair can take it.
> ...


 
ummm...DUH! you're SL now! if your hair is that long and luscious being curled, imaging how much longer it'll be after flat ironing it just straight with no curl!!!  looks amazing!


----------



## Rocky91 (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks guys!!
I just wasn't sure, you know??
I think i'll still wait for a final length check on straight hair, and then officially drop out of this challenge and join the APL one.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 28, 2010)

Great idea Rocky91 I can't wait to see your progress pics come December


----------



## Rocky91 (Sep 29, 2010)

^^Girl me either!!
i'm so geeked up about it. gotta make sure i have a working camera by then, lol.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 30, 2010)

Rocky91 girl you better start working on that camera lol


----------



## Missjae09 (Oct 2, 2010)

Kimdionneca said:


> I took a new pic of my hair yesterday and I am disappointed. I think I am finally shoulder length, but the ends don't look good. And I don't fell like it has grown much. You can see the pics in my current siggy.



To me, it definitely looks like your hair is growing well! keep up the good work and be patient


----------



## Rocky91 (Oct 3, 2010)

update on me:
took out my weave, washed and flatironed my hair. then today i went and got a 1/2 inch trim. my hair is finally blunt all the way around-except for my bang. i LOVE it. i'll post pics later-i taped my camera up and it's working for now. yes, a bit "creative," i know.


----------



## Missjae09 (Oct 3, 2010)

Thank you! i'm definitely going to keep trying!


----------



## Missjae09 (Oct 3, 2010)

Rocky91- you will DEFINITELY hit SL by december! great pics!


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 4, 2010)

blah! I want to claim SL now dangit!!!


----------



## faithVA (Oct 4, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> blah! I want to claim SL now dangit!!!



How close are you?


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 4, 2010)

When I combed down my hair after I took my braids out 2 weeks ago, my hair was right at my shoulders. But I have 5 months worth of NG and I know once I flat iron in December,I'll be a little past my shoulders. At least I hope so lol.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 4, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> in December,I'll be a little past my shoulders. At least I hope so lol.



I am excited for you and jealous at the same time. I am looking forward to December with so many challenges going on. There are going to be some great pics on this board.

Can't wait to see your December look.


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 4, 2010)

^^I can't wait to see everyone's progress pics in December. I have a strong feeling we'll have a lot of ladies reaching this goal


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 4, 2010)

Rocky91  ummmm miss lady? I saw your trim and flat iron pics and OMG!!! Your hair is  you look SL to me


----------



## Rocky91 (Oct 4, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Rocky91  ummmm miss lady? I saw your trim and flat iron pics and OMG!!! Your hair is  you look SL to me


 
awww, thanks Nikki!!
i just don't wanna leave-this challenge feels like home, lol


----------



## Imani (Oct 4, 2010)

I think I am going to put myself on a personal no heat challenge until my bday (beginning of February), so I probably won't be able to do a true length check in Dec.


----------



## Rocky91 (Oct 6, 2010)

well, ladies, i think i'll be joining the APL challenge.
i'm sure you've already seen my pics in the thread i started, but here's one. It's been fun!!


----------



## Neith (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm tentatively claiming SL... though I'm not Full Shoulder yet.  My bangs and crown reach my chin, but everywhere else is SL or longer.  

By the end of this year I'll probably be just an inch or two shy of full SL.  

Amazing how that happens even though I've really slacked off this year.  Didn't have as much retention as I should have, but it still grew a few inches...


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 6, 2010)

Rocky91 said:


> well, ladies, i think i'll be joining the APL challenge.
> i'm sure you've already seen my pics in the thread i started, but here's one. It's been fun!!


 
Hate to see you go Rocky,but I knew it would happen soon. Which APL challenge are you going to join? I'm in the APL Class of 2011 but she's not really accepting more people(why? idk...and it started a bit of mess too). I think someone needs to create a new APL 2011 challenge for everyone to join if there isn't already one.


----------



## Imani (Oct 6, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Hate to see you go Rocky,but I knew it would happen soon. Which APL challenge are you going to join? I'm in the APL Class of 2011 but she's not really accepting more people(why? idk...and it started a bit of mess too). I think someone needs to create a new APL 2011 challenge for everyone to join if there isn't already one.



Yeah, it was stated that the APL Class of 2011 wasn't a challenge, so I've been waiting for the actual challenge thread, I don't think there is one yet.


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 6, 2010)

Guess we'll have to keep an eye out for the challenge to be created soon. End of the year is approaching so it's bound to happen lol


----------



## KurlyNinja (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm SO nervous that I wont make SL by december even though it is technically possible. And when I stretch a piece of hair it touches my shoulders, but I just refuse to believe for some reason.


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 6, 2010)

Miryoku girl please! from the last pics I've seen of your hair, you'll be SL by the end of the year with NO PROBLEM!


----------



## Rocky91 (Oct 7, 2010)

NikkiQ and Imani, I'll be joining APL in 2010. not that it's actually gonna happen cause i have quite a long way to go, but yea, reach for the stars, i guess. lol.
hmm...maybe i'll start the 2011 APL challenge, lol.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Oct 7, 2010)

Rocky91 please start that Apl challenge. I'll be in there reaching for the stars wit cha!


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 7, 2010)

^^^ITA. I'll join the APL 2011 challenge with you


----------



## chelleypie810 (Oct 7, 2010)

^^^^me too!!!!!


----------



## KurlyNinja (Oct 7, 2010)

^^^ I'll def join to... that is if I make SL by december. I can't promise I'll stay there though because I'll probably be BCing before 2011 is over.


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 7, 2010)

Sheesh I just noticed my ticker lol. That thing has taken off and I haven't even noticed


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 8, 2010)

would anyone else be interested in joining an APL 2011 challenge?


----------



## chelleypie810 (Oct 8, 2010)

^^^Me..I'm pretty sure I'm shoulder length..Where it counts lol. My sides still have to catch up but by the time they catch up I'll be APL so I'm going with the longest part of my hair..I just touched up tonite and tomorrow I will be getting a rollerset so I will post pics after!


----------



## diadall (Oct 8, 2010)

I want to join the ALP in 2011 challenge.  I am about six inches from APL now.


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 8, 2010)

Okay I think if no one starts one by December for us all to join, I'll start one


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey ladies! Just wanted to let you know that someone has already created an APL 2011 challenge for those that are interested. I'll try to attach the link.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/hair-care-tips-product-review-discussion/503097-apl-grow-challenge-2011-prizes.html


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 15, 2010)

So how is everyone doing? Great seeing most of you guys joining to APL challenge for 2011. I know we'll all make APL with NO PROBLEM!!!!


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 17, 2010)

I'll worry about APL once I make SL.  First things first.  
But judging by my current progress pic I think I'll be at SL by December, no problem.


----------



## chelleypie810 (Oct 17, 2010)

Here's an update ladies!! not quite SL but I'm so close I can taste it now. Second pic is so flipping fuzzy..i hate my bb camera but i used flexirods to curl! and im too lazy to flip it sooo yea lol!


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 18, 2010)

^^^^Oooooh very cute! chelleypie810


----------



## Missjae09 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hey ladies.. just checking in! its been a while since i've done so. I'm glad to see that everyone is steadily growing.. Dec is right around the corner and I'm not really sure that I'm going to make full SL but hopefully i'll be at least "dusting' my shoulders! lol


----------



## Missjae09 (Oct 19, 2010)

I can't remember if i posted these before but here is where I am now ...


----------



## Imani (Oct 20, 2010)

My bottom layer (nape) should be right above my shoulders by end of the year.  But the inside layers in the back will most likely not be and I hate having that tail look, so I will be trimming that part when I straighten again.  I'm not looking to be SL for real until about April. 

Still not straightening again until February for my bday.  

If you look at how the left side is combed u can see the layering.Took this pic end of last month


----------



## chelleypie810 (Oct 21, 2010)

^^gorgeous hair


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 27, 2010)

So ladies how's it going??


----------



## Imani (Oct 27, 2010)

Im still hanging in there! Looks like I'm one of the few regulars in here that isn't SL yet. Still staying true to my no heat. Wearing half wigs for now and contemplating kinky twists next month. 

The end of Oct was supposed to be my personal length check. But since I'm doing no heat, it will probably be hard to get an accurate measurement, but I am going to try anyway.  I like to measure the back where my trouble spot is to make sure I'm on track.  Breakage, especially in the back where u can't really see up close day to day, can sneak up on you, and I'm trying to stop it in tracks this time go round. In previous years, it would sneak up on me, I swear it would seem like one day I'd just wake up (usually almost always in December) and be almost bald in the back of my head and wondering what happened.


----------



## diadall (Oct 27, 2010)

I have decided with the exception of tomorrow (I have an event) and my friend's wedding (which I am in) on Nov. 13th I am bunning the rest of the year.  I would like to say that I am going to do it until my birthday which is February but I really want to get 2 to 2.5 good inches by the end of February.


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 27, 2010)

Imani said:


> Im still hanging in there! Looks like I'm one of the few regulars in here that isn't SL yet. Still staying true to my no heat. Wearing half wigs for now and contemplating kinky twists next month.
> 
> The end of Oct was supposed to be my personal length check. *But since I'm doing no heat, it will probably be hard to get an accurate measurement, but I am going to try anyway.*  I like to measure the back where my trouble spot is to make sure I'm on track.  Breakage, especially in the back where u can't really see up close day to day, can sneak up on you, and I'm trying to stop it in tracks this time go round. In previous years, it would sneak up on me, I swear it would seem like one day I'd just wake up (usually almost always in December) and be almost bald in the back of my head and wondering what happened.


 
I too have cut back on heat entirely. The only time I use heat is to slightly blow dry my hair a little straighter before I get my braids done. Even then it's after I air dry 90% of the way lol. I just take one piece of my hair that's in the back and pull it over my shoulder to see how close I am to my collar bone. I have a few pics I've taken on my phone to compare. That usually gives me a good idea on my progress.


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 10, 2010)

Just a few more weeks until length check time. I'm excited!! What about you ladies??


----------



## diadall (Nov 10, 2010)

I am excited.  I am SL now but I have been wearing my hair up for the past 2 weeks.  I miss it!

I am flat ironing on Saturday in Jamaica for a wedding so I will enjoy having it out for a day but come Sunday its going back into a bun for the plane ride and will not be seen again until December 31 at least.


----------



## EllePixie (Nov 10, 2010)

Sigh...I still don't know what really counts as shoulder length, it's hard for me to tell b/c I don't straighten my hair, I just stretch it for length checks. The back of my hair is past my collarbone now, so does that count? Someone told me that most naturals measure from the back.


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 10, 2010)

EllePixie said:


> Sigh...I still don't know what really counts as shoulder length, it's hard for me to tell b/c I don't straighten my hair, I just stretch it for length checks. *The back of my hair is past my collarbone now*, so does that count? Someone told me that most naturals measure from the back.


 
Well Elle, most people would say that CBl(collarbone length) is actually longer than SL so I do believe you've passed the SL mark already!

OT: I was totally looking at your blog lol. My "baby sister" BC'd a little over a month ago and she discovered your blog and sent me the link. Small world.


----------



## EllePixie (Nov 10, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Well Elle, most people would say that CBl(collarbone length) is actually longer than SL so I do believe you've passed the SL mark already!
> 
> OT: I was totally looking at your blog lol. My "baby sister" BC'd a little over a month ago and she discovered your blog and sent me the link. Small world.



Oh that's hot, thanks, NikkiQ! LOL!

And that's so funny she sent you the link - it is a small world!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 10, 2010)

EllePixie said:


> Oh that's hot, thanks, NikkiQ! LOL!
> 
> And that's so funny she sent you the link - it is a small world!!


 
No prob. Yeah she was a bit impatient and BC'd after maybe 4 months lol. She started a little after I did. I'm rounding the 7 month mark soon and she's trying to convince me to chop. eh eh....I don't think so. This forehead is too big to have a TWA.


----------



## EllePixie (Nov 10, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> No prob. Yeah she was a bit impatient and BC'd after maybe 4 months lol. She started a little after I did. I'm rounding the 7 month mark soon and she's trying to convince me to chop. eh eh....I don't think so. This forehead is too big to have a TWA.


 
Hah, yea, I was VERY impatient as well, and I was horrible at transitioning styles so I just chopped it all off. It grows pretty quick though! This site is funny to me because many ladies long term transition - most of the transitioners are on here are have surpassed me in terms of NG!


----------



## Janet' (Nov 10, 2010)

EllePixie...I would say that CBL is longer than SL...  

My very good friend, Missjae09 is in the Challenge, keep up the good work ladies! You can do it!!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 10, 2010)

Oh I know I won't ever have as much NG as some of the really long transitioners lol. Mine is barely touching my neck right now. I can't imagine it being APL.


----------



## EllePixie (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks Janet'!

Ummm...I guess I should put a pic up? For my 10 month anni I took a pic of a little twist I made - But I don't wanna leave the challenge, I still need hair!!!







And NikkiQ, I'm with you, I don't think I could ever get to APL with my NG and relaxed ends unless I wore ponytails EVERY day! I tried rollersetting once and I was the pits, so I was like nope! And cut my hair into a mohawk.


----------



## Bulletproof (Nov 10, 2010)

I joined this challenge way back when. I go by my transitioning hair so while not full SL as the front is between lip and chin in the back I am am going past collarbone. i am actually estimating APL sometime summer of 2011. So mission accomplished for 2010. Next time I wash I will take some pics or something I guess.


----------



## Bulletproof (Nov 10, 2010)

Found my original post and yep I stuck to nothing alright, shameful. lol


Bulletproof said:


> I am in. I am transitioning so I want my natural hair to hit shoulder length in 2010. I last relaxed June 09. I may BC a single layer in the back to track the growth.
> 
> Just state what you'll be doing to grow your hair as long & as healthy as possible!!!
> 
> Honestly nothing. I wish I could come up something but my plan is really do nothing until I feel like doing something.


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 12, 2010)

7 more weeks til the end of the year!! When is everyone doing their length check???


----------



## LaidBak (Nov 18, 2010)

I wanted to let y'all know that I made it back to SL.  I think my membership is about to expire (and I doubt I'll renew it) so I wanted to post before I lost the opportunity.  Thanks for letting me join late.  If I can get an update pic posted before my membership ends I will do that.


----------



## KurlyNinja (Nov 18, 2010)

I've made SL from when I took pics at the end of October, but I will post my FINAL end of year picture probably around xmas sometime. I will also use that pic as my real starting pic for APL 2011. Can't wait!


----------



## Imani (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm pretty sure my nape hair is right at SL.  But the thing is, that hair grows faster than the rest of my hair and I have layers, so whenever its straightened, I will have a tail/mullet and will end up trimming it.  most of the other layers in the back are still like NL.  

I will just post stretched out pieces for Dec's length check at the end of the challenge, bc I'm not straightening til February. 

I'm still wearing half wigs. The one I have now is looking a little rough, so I'm about to order some more hair and make some more half wigs. I'm thinking about doing something with Halley's Curl's Natural and Miami Relaxed.  And also trying a kinky straight texture.


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 18, 2010)

I'll be flat ironing for Christmas so I'll probably take pics then for my official length check. I'm already claiming SL. I snuck and flat ironed my nape last week and it's well past the SL point. I can't wait to see the rest when it's all done! My mom wants me to go get a Dominican blow out, but all that heat scares me and my NG to death!


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 24, 2010)

Hey Imani, would you like to post the link to the SL 2011 thread you started in here in case other lovely ladies would like to join as well?


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 5, 2010)

Just a few more weeks ladies til the end of the challenge. How is everyone feeling??


----------



## KurlyNinja (Dec 5, 2010)

I feel like I'm not shoulder length... Yes I know it sounds crazy. Even when I look at pictures I have to convince myself that those are my pictures.  Maybe my final length check for New Years will totally convince me.


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 5, 2010)

^^you're crazy if you don't think you're SL


----------



## Imani (Dec 10, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Hey Imani, would you like to post the link to the SL 2011 thread you started in here in case other lovely ladies would like to join as well?


 
I'm just now seeing this! I don't know how to do those cute litle links, where its like "click here". I'm at work right now, if you want to, u can post the link. If not I'll try to figure it out when I get home.


----------



## Imani (Dec 10, 2010)

I can't wait to see everyones progress at year end! Some of the pieces on my sides are grazing my shoulder and some even collarbone. I straighted the front to wear a straight half wig. (My hair was cut in kind of an inverted bob shape, so the sides are longer, the shortest hair is in the back in the middle).


----------



## KurlyNinja (Dec 21, 2010)

I know a lot of us made SL this year. Where are the progress pics???


----------



## Imani (Dec 21, 2010)

Miryoku said:


> I know a lot of us made SL this year. Where are the progress pics???


 
Yeah, I'm not one of them though! lol. Spring 2011, baby! 

I can't wait to see everyone else's pics tho. I'm not straightening til February, but I will post some pics of stretched pieces next week.


----------



## jazzypha85 (Dec 21, 2010)

I made shoulder length but cant find my usb cord to post picks from my cellphone on here. Ive been searching everywhere. Hopefully I can find it.


----------



## Imani (Dec 21, 2010)

jazzypha85 said:


> I made shoulder length but cant find my usb cord to post picks from my cellphone on here. Ive been searching everywhere. Hopefully I can find it.


 
do u have a smart phone? Can u email them to urself and upload them from your computer? Girl, u know we want to see some pics!!


----------



## jazzypha85 (Dec 21, 2010)

Yes I have a blackberry I didnt have my email set up on it though but Im going to try.


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 21, 2010)

I'll be flat ironing on Friday so I'll post update pics then


----------



## Janet' (Dec 23, 2010)

Just sprinkling some last minute ...8 more days ladies!


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 23, 2010)

Dump it all on my head please and thank you lol


----------



## Imani (Dec 29, 2010)

Since I'm not straightening til February, this is the best I could do for a length shot. I'm hoping to be full SL by April 2011.


----------



## alshepp635 (Dec 29, 2010)

I really enjoyed this challenge.  I think that I have made wonderful progress this year.  I cut all my relaxed ends off in Feb. and still retained length.  Here if my progress. I flat ironed on Dec. 14, 2010.



Today I am one year post relaxed .  Thanks for looking. HHJ ladies.


----------



## Imani (Dec 30, 2010)

Bumping for more progress pics!!


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Dec 30, 2010)

Ok there were way too many people in this challenge for there not to be anymore progress pics


----------



## diadall (Dec 30, 2010)

^I agree.  Where are you photos ladies?  I need hair porn.


----------



## Bulletproof (Dec 30, 2010)

I posted my updates in a few other threads but here ya go since I was in this challengeToo lazy to reupload all of them again but that is my year end.
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/12507603-post1975.html
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/12507603-post1976.html


----------



## Missjae09 (Dec 30, 2010)

Ladies.. I've added my end of the year pic.. I'm not quite shoulder length but i'm dusting today ( i'm getting a trim tomorrow).





Missjae09 said:


> I would love to join this challenge!!! I've included a pic of my current length...


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 31, 2010)

My comparison pic. Not the best but it'll do


----------



## KurlyNinja (Dec 31, 2010)

A SHS "trimmed" my hair back in July. So my first pic is back from July 2nd. I'm glad with my progress from this year and hope that in the next six months I can make it to APL or close.

July 2nd






Dec 25






HHG!


----------



## janda (Dec 31, 2010)

Made it to SL in 2010!


----------



## Missjae09 (Jan 3, 2011)

Ladies, my trim turned into a CUT.... a 2-2.5 inch cut. I like my hair but i've really got to buckle down and stay away from scissors. It's bitter sweet. 





Missjae09 said:


> Ladies.. I've added my end of the year pic.. I'm not quite shoulder length but i'm dusting today ( i'm getting a trim tomorrow).


----------

